# صلاة الساعة التاسعة بالاجبيبة



## apostle.paul (9 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع قد قراته فى احد المنتديات الاسلامية بعنوان تحريف المزمور 96 
وملخص الموضوع ان المزمور 96 او 95 حسب ترتيب الاجبيبة فى اختلاف فى اضافة جملة على خشبة 
فى الاجبيبة
*[FONT=&quot]فلتتزلزل الأرض كلها من أمام              وجهه. قولوا بين الأمم إن الرب قد ملك على خشبة[/FONT]*
فى حين كلمة على خشبة غير موجودة فى الاصول العبرية ولا الترجمة السبعينية وكل ترجمات الكتاب
*: 9 اسجدوا للرب في زينة مقدسة ارتعدي قدامه يا كل الارض                  * *                 96: 10 قولوا بين الامم الرب قد ملك ايضا تثبتت المسكونة فلا                  تتزعزع يدين الشعوب بالاستقامة 
*
*والسؤال هنا انهم اعتبروا ذلك تحريفا متعمدا للنص 
*
*واستشهدوا بكلام اباء اولين*
*كالشهيد يوستنيوس 
*
*اللى نادوا باصلية كلمة على خشبة فى النص العبرى 
*
*ولكن اليهود حذفوها لان فيها اشارة واضحة لصلب المسيح*
*وقد ذكر ادم كلارك ذلك فى تعقيبه على نفس العدد من المزمور*
*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Say among the nations, the Lord ruleth by the  wood," meaning the cross; and accuses the Jews of having  blotted this word out of their Bibles, because of the  evidence it gave of the truth of Christianity. It appears that this reading did exist anciently in the Septuagint, or at least in some ancient copies of that work, for the reading has been quoted by Tertullian, Lactantius, Arnobius, Augustine, Cassiodourus, Pope Leo, Gregory of Tours, and others
http://www.godrules.net/library/clarke/clarkepsa96.htm
فهو ذكر ان الاباء الاتين القدامى كترتليان واغسطينوس اتهموا اليهود بحذف العبارة
فهل هذا يعتبر تحريف متعمد للنص؟من قبل اليهود
ام تحريف متعمد من قبل المسيحين لاضافة على خشبة ليوحى للقارئ بصلب المسيح فى هذا المزمور 
[/FONT]*


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل شمس الحق 

*اولا :* دعنا نتفق ان ماجاء في كتاب الصلوات (الاجبية ) لا يمكن اعتباره كتابا مقدسا للكرازة أو التبشير او مراجعة النص الاصلي ، واي اختلاف به عن النص الاصلي لا يمكن اعتباره تحريفا ، بل هو مجرد ترجمة للصلاة فقط . 
بمعنى اننا نجد ايضا عند المسلمين كتب الادعية والاذكار يختلط فيها القرآن بالاحاديث بالادعية ، فهل نعتبر هذا مقياسا للتحريف ؟؟ 
استخراج اسماء الله الحسنى من القرآن في كتاب الادعية والذكر للمسلمين هل يعتبر تحريفا للقرآن ؟؟

اذا فالنقطة الاولى اعتقد انها منتهية وليست دليلا على التحريف .

*ثانيا :* اعاتبك في نقل جزء من كلام آدم كلارك والخلوص الى نتيجة لم يقلها . 

فما جاء في كلامه كاملا هو كما يلي :


Verse 10. Say among the heathen that the Lord reigneth ] Justin Martyr, in his dialogue with Trypho the Jew, quotes this passage thus: eipate en toiv eqnesi, o kuriov ebasileuse apo tou xulou, "Say among the nations, the Lord ruleth by the wood," meaning the cross; and accuses the Jews of having blotted this word out of their Bibles, because of the evidence it gave of the truth of Christianity. It appears that this reading did exist anciently in the Septuagint, or at least in some ancient copies of that work, for the reading has been quoted by Tertullian, Lactantius, Arnobius, Augustine, Cassiodourus, Pope Leo, Gregory of Tours, and others. The reading is still extant in the ancient Roman Psalter, Dominus regnavit a ligno, and in some others. In an ancient MS. copy of the Psalter before me, while the text exhibits the commonly received reading, the margin has the following gloss: Regnavit a ligno crucis, "The Lordreigns by the wood of the cross." My old Scotico-Latin Psalter has not a ligno in the text, but seems to refer to it in the paraphrase: "For Criste regned efter the dede on the crosse". It is necessary, however, to add, that no such words exist in any copy of the Hebrew text now extant, nor in any MS. yet collated, nor in any of the ancient Versions. Neither Eusebius nor Jerome even refer to it, who wrote comments on the Psalms; nor is it mentioned by any Greek writer except Justin Martyr. 

http://www.godrules.net/library/clarke/clarkepsa96.htm

وخلاصة كلامه كما ترى ، انه وضع الاراء كلها بحيادية وناقشها بصدق وامانة ، وقال ان النص غير موجود في الاصل العبري او الترجمة اليونانية السبعينية ، ولم يقل بها الا الشهيد يوستينوس ، وذكر من نقلوا عنه .

*ثالثا :* من ذكر وجود النص ارجعه الى ترجمات يهودية قديمة ، نستطيع ان نسميها اسلاميا ( اختلاف قراءات ) ، فاذا كانت اختلاف القراءات تعتبر تحريفا للقرآن فنرجو توحيد القاعدة على القرآن والكتاب المقدس لكي نتفق على قاعدة موحدة للحكم على ما هو التحريف ؟؟


اذا مرة اخرى هذا ليس دليلا لا على تحريف اليهود ولا تحريف المسيحيين ، لان النص الاصلي العبري ، والترجمة اليونانية ، والترجمات العربية والانجليزية التي نقلت عنهما التزمت ما جاء في النصوص .

فاين التحريف اذا يا عزيزي ؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (9 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخ شمس الحق
الاجبية ليست كتاب مقدس، بل صلوات و ادعية خاصة بالكنيسة القبطية، بمعى ان نصوص الاجبية و تسلسلها (الغير موافق لتسلسل المزامير) هو لكونها طقوس خاصة بكنيسة و دعوات و صلوات خاصة بشعب و مجتمع. الصلوات و الادعية مُقتبسة من الكتاب المقدس و مضاف عليها بحسب الدعاء و الصلاة، فلا حرج في ذلك لانها ليست كتاب مقدس، فكما نأخذ الصلاة الربانية و نصليها و نضيف في اخرها طلبات و دعوات، فهذا لا يعني ان الكتاب المقدس مُحرف.
اما الاعتراض على الخشبة، فهو اوهام، لان المخطوطات لا تحتوي على هذه الإضافات و بالتالي الشبهةهي مجرد اوهام لا اكثر!


----------



## apostle.paul (9 ديسمبر 2009)

يعنى اللى اقدر استنتجه دلوقتى ان الاجبيبة مجرد كتاب صلوات بيدخل ضمنه بعض التاملات وهو ليس كتابا مقدسا ويراجع حسب النصوص الاصلية
وان النص الاصلى محتفظ بسلامته
بس لو رجعنا لتفاسير الاباء القس تادرس يعقوب او القس انطونيوس فكرى 
نجد هذا الكلام
 								جاء عن الترجمة السبعينية  								والقبطية:"قولوا فى الأمم إن الرب قد ملك على  								خشبة. وأيضا قوم المسكونة، فهى لا تزعزع. يدين  								الشعوب بالاستقامة". 
 								 								بتجسد كلمة الله وظهوره بين  								البشر تزعزع الأرضيون واضطربوا، أما الذين آمنوا  								به فانطلقوا بين الأمم، يخبرون على الملك بعد أن  								رفضه اليهود. وكما قال بولس وبرنابا فى أنطاكية  								بسيديه:"كان يجب أن تكلموا أنتم أولا بكلمة الله،  								ولكن إذ دفعتموها عنكم وحكمتم أنكم غير مستحقين  								للحياة الأبدية، هوذا نتوجه إلى الأمم. لأن هكذا  								أوصانا الرب: قد أقمتك نورا للأمم لتكون أنت  								خلاصنا إلى أقصى الأرض. فلما سمع الأمم ذلك كانوا  								يفرحون ويمجدون كلمة الرب"(أع13: 46-48).  								
 								 								إذ تقدم الدعوة للإيمان لكل  								الأمم والشعوب، ففى مجيئه الثانى يدين الرب الشعوب  								بالاستقامة. حيث يعلن الرب ذاته كديان المسكونة  								كلها، ويبصره الذين طعنوه والذين حدوه واضطهدوه فى  								كنيسته، وكما يكلل المؤمنين الذين صلبوا معه  								واحتملوا الآلام من أجله. 
 								 								قولو بين الأمم:"الرب ملك".  								إن لم ترتعب الأرض، وتنسحب من الاهتمامات لبزمنية،  								لا يملك الرب بين الأمم. 
 								 								القديس جيروم
 								 								الخشبة التى لك تجعلك خشبيا،  								أما خشبة المسيح فتعبر بك البحر. 
 								 								القديس  								أغسطينوس
 								 								قال داود:"الرب قد ملك على  								الشجرة"(راجع مز96: 10). فى موضع آخر يتنبأ النبى  								عن ثمرة هذه الشجرة، قائلا:"الأرض أعطت  								بركاتها"(راجع مز 67: 6)... "تحمل الشجرة ثمرها"،  								ليست تلك الشجرة التى فى الفردوس، والتى قدمت  								الموت للبشر الأوائل، وإنما شجرة آلام المسيح، حيث  								علقت الحياة. 
 								 								العلامة ترتليان
 								 								بصليبه قهر ملوكا وتثبت على  								جباههم.... وتمجدوا فيه، إذ فيه يتحقق خلاصهم.  								هذا هو العمل الذى يتحقق، هذا هو البيت الذى ينمو.  								هذا هو المبنى. 





* آية (10): "قولوا بين الأمم الرب قد ملك. أيضاً تثبتت المسكونة فلا تتزعزع. يدين الشعوب بالاستقامة."*
ما هي البشرى التي نبشر بها الشعوب (الأمم)؟ أن الرب قد ملك= وفي الترجمة السبعينية الرب قد ملك على خشبة. فالرب ملك بصليبه. وثبت كنيسته= تثبتت المسكونة. فبعد أن كان الناس في اضطراب أعطاهم سلام وثبتهم على صخرة. يدين الشعوب بالاستقامة= هذا عمل المسيح في المجيء الثاني، سيكون المسيح هو الديان.

فهو اكدوا ان الترجمة السبعينية قد ذكرت على خشبة
فى حين ان الموضوع المطروح ذكر نص الترجمة السبعينية ومش موجود فيه كلمة على خشبة


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 ديسمبر 2009)

شمس الحق قال:


> بس لو رجعنا لتفاسير الاباء القس تادرس يعقوب او القس انطونيوس فكرى
> نجد هذا الكلام
> 
> 
> ...


 

اولا: ترى ان الاباء القساوسة قد اقتبسوا النص وقاموا بتفسيره ، فكيف كان الاقتباس كما تراه ؟؟

ثانيا: ما يمكن الاحتكام اليه هو النص الاصلي فقط ، اما التفسير او اختلاف الترجمات فلا يعتد به في الاحتكام الى قضية التحريف .

ثالثا: بالرجوع الى مقالة آدم كلارك ، الذي وضع جميع الاراء بحيادية تامة ، ذكر ان النص موجود في بعض ترجمات كتب اليهود القديمة ، من الممكن ان تكون هذه الترجمات عن العبرية او عن اليونانية السبعينية ، ولكن مرة اخرى الترجمات ليست مقياسا لتحكيم قضية التحريف .

رابعا : قلنا ترجمة هذه الاقوال اسلاميا ( اختلاف في القراءات ) فهي اختلاف القراءات او اختلاف التفسيرات يمكن الاحتكام اليها في قضية التحريف ؟ توحيد هذه القاعدة على الكتاب المقدس والقرآن واي كتاب مقدس سوف تجعل كل الكتب ( بدون استثناء ) محرفة ومزيفة .

فهل هذه النتيجة وطريقة التحكيم بهذا الاسلوب يستطيع اي عاقل ان يقول بانها طريقة سليمة لمراجعة النصوص الاصلية لاي كتاب ؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (9 ديسمبر 2009)

اذن النص غير اصلى ولا يعتبر جزءا من المزمور ال96
ولكن اللى انا مش فاهمه اعتمد على ايه يوستنيوس ان اليهود حذفوا على خشبة 
وسالتنى سؤال ماذا ترى فى اقتباس الاباء القساوسة للنص 
انا شايف انهم على يقين من وجود النص فى الترجمة السبعينية
جاء عن الترجمة السبعينية والقبطية:"قولوا فى الأمم إن الرب قد ملك على خشبة. وأيضا قوم المسكونة، فهى لا تزعزع. يدين الشعوب بالاستقامة

".وفي الترجمة السبعينية الرب قد ملك على خشبة.
فى حين ان الترجمة السبعينية مش موجود فيها الكلام دا

ثانيا انت تحتكم لاختلاف قراءات القران 
وانا متفق ان اختلاف قراءات القران هو تحريف فانا لا اسميها قراءات مختلفة انا اسميها تحريف 
ولا احد يعرف الان القراءات الست اللى حرقها عثمان والمفروض انها تكون من القران المنزل على سبع احرف
ولكنى لا اناقش الافكار المسيحية بالاسلامية فكل فكر محتفظ بقوامه
فانا اعرف ان القران يتمسك بالعصمة الحرفية
اما الكتاب فلا تنادون بعصمة الحرف
فياريت تناقشنى بعيد عن الاسلاميات ويكون نقاش مسيحى صرف من الفكر المسيحى


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 ديسمبر 2009)

شمس الحق قال:


> اذن النص غير اصلى ولا يعتبر جزءا من المزمور ال96
> ولكن اللى انا مش فاهمه اعتمد على ايه يوستنيوس ان اليهود حذفوا على خشبة


 
اذا كنت قرأت رد آدم كلارك ستجده اجاب على هذه النقطة ، فهل تعرف الانجليزية ام تريد ان نترجم لك الفقرة التي رد فيها على هذه الجزئية ؟؟؟




> وسالتنى سؤال ماذا ترى فى اقتباس الاباء القساوسة للنص
> انا شايف انهم على يقين من وجود النص فى الترجمة السبعينية


لم اسألك عن ما جاء في التفسير ، انا اسألك عن ماجاء في النص الذي اقتبسوه من الكتاب المقدس ؟؟

هذا هو المرجع الوحيد :
كيف ترى النص الاصلي العبري للعهد القديم .

هذا هو المقياس لتحريف او عدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس .





> جاء عن الترجمة السبعينية والقبطية:"قولوا فى الأمم إن الرب قد ملك على خشبة. وأيضا قوم المسكونة، فهى لا تزعزع. يدين الشعوب بالاستقامة



اظن واضح ان الترجمة تجمع بين ( الترجمة السبعينية والترجمة القبطية ) وكما قلنا ان الترجمة ليست هي المصدر للكتاب المقدس ، وكما يطلب المسلمون الى الرجوع الى النص العربي في القرآن ولا يعتد باي ترجمة اخرى ، نفس المقياس يطبق على الكتاب المقدس .



> ثانيا انت تحتكم لاختلاف قراءات القران
> وانا متفق ان اختلاف قراءات القران هو تحريف فانا لا اسميها قراءات مختلفة انا اسميها تحريف
> ولا احد يعرف الان القراءات الست اللى حرقها عثمان والمفروض انها تكون من القران المنزل على سبع احرف


المسلمون لا يقولون بان القراءات السبع هي تحريف للقرآن .
اذا فانت تضع قواعدك الخاصة ، وهي بالطبع غير ملزمة لا للمسلمين ولا لنا ولا لاي انسان اتفق على قواعد خاصة للحكم على تحريف او عدم تحريف النص الاصلي.




> ولكنى لا اناقش الافكار المسيحية بالاسلامية فكل فكر محتفظ بقوامه
> فانا اعرف ان القران يتمسك بالعصمة الحرفية
> اما الكتاب فلا تنادون بعصمة الحرف
> فياريت تناقشنى بعيد عن الاسلاميات ويكون نقاش مسيحى صرف من الفكر المسيحى


 
انا لا اناقش الفكر المسيحي بالفكر الاسلامي ، انا فقط قلت توحيد القاعدة للحكم على تحريف النص الاصلي .

هذه ليست قواعد من تأليفي او من تأليف شخص ، بل هو منهج اكاديمي علمي له قواعد واصول ، اذا لم تعرفها انصحك بقراءتها اولا قبل ان تنصب نفسا حكما على النصوص المقدسة .

وعودة الى سؤالك الاصلي :

السؤال لك واضح :
ماذا تقرأ في النص العبري ؟؟
اذا رأيت اي شيء في اي من النص العبري يختلف في نسخة عبرية عن نسخة عبرية اخرى تعال وناقشنا ، ام ان تضع قواعدك الخاصة لمنهج علمي قديم اتفق عليه كل علماء العالم في الحكم على مصداقية النسخ القديمة والاصول لاي كتاب ( سواء مقدس او مخطوطة تاريخية ) فهنا بالطبع ليس مكانا لمناقشته .

سلام الله .


----------



## apostle.paul (9 ديسمبر 2009)

معلش احتملنى قليلا انا قربت افهمك
معنى كلامك ان كل نص يحتكم للنص الاصلى العبرى 
فكل الترجمات العبرية متفقة مع بعض وهذا يؤكد سلامة النص 
واى ترجمة اخرى تخضع للاصل فى تقييمها ومدى مطابقتها للنص الاصلى 
هل هذا ما تقصده


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 ديسمبر 2009)

تمام هذا ما اقصده مع تعديل بسيط اضعه لك في اقتباسك اذا سمحت لي 



> معنى كلامك ان كل نص يحتكم للنص الاصلى العبرى
> فكل النسخ الاصلية العبرية متفقة مع بعض وهذا يؤكد سلامة النص
> واى ترجمة اخرى تخضع للاصل فى تقييمها ومدى مطابقتها للنص الاصلى
> هل هذا ما تقصده


----------



## apostle.paul (9 ديسمبر 2009)

وانا قولتلك انى مش معاند ولما هفهم هقول فهمت
وانا فهمت واشكرك على طريقتك الراقية فى الحوار 
بس هستاذن حضرتك فى حاجة فى وعد وعدتك بيه وانا عند وعدى 
بس مش سهل اتخذ القرار فى لحظة انا بس عايز يومين اتنين هراجع حسباتى كويس اوى لان يوم ماخد القرار يبقى مش قرار عقلانى فقط بس يبقى قرار من جوايا من جوا قلبى كمان
تقدر تقول عقلانيا انا مقتنع بنسبة 99 فى المية فى اللى اعلنه المسيح
وقبل ان يتغير تفكيرى وانا ليا ميول لمعرفة هذا الشخص المتفرد فى كل شئ
ودراستى للعهد القديم وضحتلى حاجات كتير وان فعلا هؤلاء انبياء وضحوا نبوات حقيقة قد تحققت مش مجرد تكهنات
بس معلش اعذرنى عايز مجرد يومين وبعديها انا هوفى بوعدى طلب صعب ولا ممكن؟مع الاعتبار بانى 29 سنة مسلم ملتزم ولا كنت اتوقع انى ممكن يتغير عقلى بهذة الصورة
فانا الى الان شاعر بانى فى حلم
مجرد يومين ممكن؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 ديسمبر 2009)

خذ كل ما تحتاجه من الوقت ، وان لزم الامر لاكثر من يومين 
ولكن عليك ان تعرف ان الموضوع يتعلق بخلاص حياتك ، والحياة الابدية ، فلا تهمله .

سلام الله الذي يفوق كل عقل ، يحفظ عقلك وجسدك وروحك ، ويعطيك فهما وحكمة .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (9 ديسمبر 2009)

كونك يا شمس الحق اعترفت بان قراءات القران المختلفه + حرق المصاحف .. هى تحريف
ده اعتراف معناه انك بدأت تخلع حجاب الفكر الاسلامى .. 


ادرس فى المسيحية وتعرف عليها ... تعرف على المسيح ( كلمة الله ) .. و تعرف على الهدف من نزول كلمة الله الى الارض .

اى اسئلة او استفسارات  كلنا تحت امر من يريد ان يعرف الحقيقة ...


الله الحقيقى خالق السماء والارض .. يكون مع حضرتك ويعطيك بصيرة وفهم


----------



## apostle.paul (9 ديسمبر 2009)

بص يا ابن الملك انا طول حياتى بعبد الهى وبحب رسولى من كل قلبى بس معلش هقولكم ايه اللى خلانى اعيد حسابتى من جديد بس هخد وقت مع نفسى وارجعلكم
واشكرك يا نيو مان على رقى الحوار 
وانا اعرف انه شئ يخص حياتى الابدية فهو ليس شئ هين وانا اعرف مدى اهميته بالنسبة لالهى قبل ان يكون لى


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 ديسمبر 2009)

شمس الحق قال:


> بس معلش هقولكم ايه اللى خلانى اعيد حسابتى من جديد بس هخد وقت مع نفسى وارجعلكم


 
لقد شوقتنا لكي نسمع ما تود ان تخبرنا به .

ارجو ان تقضي وقتك مصليا ( او داعيا ) لله ، سائلا المولى ان يعطيك الحكمة والفهم ، فهو حي موجود ، الرب يسوع يحبك ، هذا اعلان الله لنا .

(ولكن الله بيّن محبته لنا ،  لانه ونحن بعد خطاة ، مات المسيح لاجلنا ) 
(روميه 5: 8)


----------



## My Rock (9 ديسمبر 2009)

خذ وقتك و إحسب حساباتك جيداً يا اخ شمس الحق
احسبها صح، قبل موضوعك هذا و بعده، احسبها قبل إجابتنا و بعدها

بكل صراحة و حيادية، يجب ان يكون قرارك مبني على أسس قوية و راسخة لا على موضوع أو اثنين، فلا مانع ان يكون الموضوع هذا الدفعة الأخيرة في توضيح فكرة عدم التحريف لك، لكن لا تجعله السبب الوحيد، لأن الأيمان بالمسيح لا يتعلق بتحريف نص او لا، الايمان و الحياة بالمسيح اسمى و أعمق..

خذ وقتك الكافي و أكثر، أعد حساباتك و احسبها صح بحسب فكرك و إقتناعك و بحسب مشورة الله لك، فاطلب معونته في كل وقت، فل يتأخر عنك.

الرب ينور طريقك


----------



## apostle.paul (9 ديسمبر 2009)

انا تعمدت اطرح الشبهتين دول ودلوقتى اقول وانا مطمئن شبهيتن لان كنت بقول كدا موضوع وحواركم الراقى وصلى الفكرة جيدا
انا قعدت مع نفسى ساعتين وصلت لحاجة اتمنى تكون صح 
ان حينما يتكلم الكتاب المقدس عن الملك لله يتكلم عنه فى اطار الخلاص المعد من قبله هدى امثلة على سبيل المثال 
*: 6 لذلك يعرف شعبي اسمي لذلك في ذلك اليوم يعرفون اني انا هو                  المتكلم هانذا * *                 52: 7 ما اجمل على الجبال قدمي المبشر المخبر بالسلام المبشر                  بالخير المخبر بالخلاص القائل لصهيون قد ملك الهك *
*                 52: 8 صوت مراقبيك يرفعون صوتهم يترنمون معا لانهم يبصرون عينا                  لعين عند رجوع الرب الى صهيون *
*                 52: 9 اشيدي ترنمي معا يا خرب اورشليم لان الرب قد عزى شعبه فدى                  اورشليم 
*
*وجدت اشعياء يتكلم عن الملك للرب مرتبطا بالفداء والخلاص*
*زكريا ايضا ذكر هذا*
*ويكون الرب ملكا على  				كل الأرض. في ذلك اليوم يكون الرب وحده واسمه وحده 
*
*ومن سياق الاصحاح رائيت يربط بين الملك والخلاص*
*فى سفر عوبديا*
*بعد ان تكلم عن خلاص صهيون ونجاتها -انا برجع للتفاسير لان الافكار دى تبدو عليا صعبة انى افهمها لوحدى-*
*يختم سفر عوبديا
**ويصعد مخلصون على جبل صهيون ليدينوا جبل عيسو ويكون الملك للرب."*
برضة الملك مرتبط بالخلاص
فى العهد الجديد ايضا ربط ملك المسيح بالخلاص
*: 18 فتقدم يسوع و كلمهم قائلا دفع الي كل سلطان في السماء و على                  الارض *
فالمسيح قد اعلن ان قد دفع اليه السلطان بعد ان تم عمله الخلاصى
وفى مثل الكرامين ايضا
*: 38 و اما الكرامون فلما راوا الابن قالوا فيما بينهم هذا هو                  الوارث هلموا نقتله و ناخذ ميراثه * *                 21: 39 فاخذوه و اخرجوه خارج الكرم و قتلوه *
*                 21: 40 فمتى جاء صاحب الكرم ماذا يفعل باولئك الكرامين * 
*                 21: 41 قالوا له اولئك الاردياء يهلكهم هلاكا رديا و يسلم الكرم                  الى كرامين اخرين يعطونه الاثمار في اوقاتها *
*                 21: 42 قال لهم يسوع اما قراتم قط في الكتب الحجر الذي رفضه                  البناؤون هو قد صار راس الزاوية من قبل الرب كان هذا و هو عجيب في                  اعيننا 
*
*ايضا مرتبط ملك الابن بقضية الموت*
*الرسالة الى رومية قد ذكر ملك المسيح مقرونا بالالم 
*
*:                  17 فان كنا اولادا فاننا ورثة ايضا ورثة الله و وارثون مع المسيح                  ان كنا نتالم معه لكي نتمجد ايضا معه 
*
*فى سفر الرؤيا قد ذكر ايضا ملك المسيح مقرونا بالموت*
*: 6 و سمعت كصوت جمع كثير و كصوت مياه كثيرة و كصوت رعود شديدة                  قائلة هللويا فانه قد ملك الرب الاله القادر على كل شيء                  * 
*                 19: 7 لنفرح و نتهلل و نعطيه المجد لان عرس الخروف قد جاء و امراته                  هيات نفسها 
*
*: 15 ثم بوق الملاك السابع فحدثت اصوات عظيمة في السماء قائلة قد                  صارت ممالك العالم لربنا و مسيحه فسيملك الى ابد الابدين 
*
*: 17 قائلين نشكرك ايها الرب الاله القادر على كل شيء الكائن و                  الذي كان و الذي ياتي لانك اخذت قدرتك العظيمة و ملكت 
*
*اللى ساعدنى على ربط المواضيع انى معايا كتاب مقدس فى هامش بيذكر فيه شواهد اخرى فى اسفار اخرى بتتكلم فى الموضوع دا*
*فوجدت انه كله بيتكلم عن الملك للرب مرتبطا بالخلاص او بصورة اوضح فى العهد الجديد مرتبطا بالام والموت 
*
*معلش هتعبكم معايا شوية بس فى حاجات تانية محتاج افهمها تعبانى شوية ولو الربط دا غلط انا اسف لو بقول كلام على قدى فانا طبعا مش هبقى فى نفس مستواكم
*
*
*


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 ديسمبر 2009)

شمس الحق قال:


> ان حينما يتكلم الكتاب المقدس عن الملك لله يتكلم عنه فى اطار الخلاص المعد من قبله هدى امثلة على سبيل المثال


 
وما قولك في هذا ايضا :

1 وَفِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ جَاءَ يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانُ يَكْرِزُ فِي بَرِّيَّةِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ 
2 قَائِلاً: «تُوبُوا لأَنَّهُ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَ مَلَكُوتُ السَّماوَاتِ. 
3 فَإِنَّ هَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي قِيلَ عَنْهُ بِإِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ: صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: أَعِدُّوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ. اصْنَعُوا سُبُلَهُ مُسْتَقِيمَةً». 
(متى 3: 1 - 3) 

في اشارة الى نبؤات تتكلم عن ( يهوه ) واذا بنا نجد ان يوحنا المعمدان يقول ان الآتي بعده ويعد طريقه هو المسيح .
اليس هذا معناه ان المسيح هو ( يهوه ) الظاهر في الجسد ؟؟


وهذا ايضا :

13 فَأَخَذُوا سُعُوفَ النَّخْلِ وَخَرَجُوا لِلِقَائِهِ وَكَانُوا يَصْرُخُونَ: «أُوصَنَّا! مُبَارَكٌ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ مَلِكُ إِسْرَائِيلَ!» 
14 وَوَجَدَ يَسُوعُ جَحْشاً فَجَلَسَ عَلَيْهِ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: 
15 «لاَ تَخَافِي يَا ابْنَةَ صَِهْيَوْنَ. هُوَذَا مَلِكُكِ يَأْتِي جَالِساً عَلَى جَحْشِ أَتَانٍ».
(يوحنا 12: 13 - 15)
في اشارة الى نبؤة زكريا 9: 9 
وهي تتكلم عن يهوه القدير .


تفضل يا اخي واطرح ما تريد من اسئلة وستجدنا كلنا نجيبك عنها بكل الود والاحترام .

سلام المسيح الملك معك .


----------



## apostle.paul (9 ديسمبر 2009)

فى سؤال تعبنى شوية
انا فاهم ان الثالوث ببساطة هو واحدة جامعة لصفات الله الذاتية
الاصل هو الاب الذات الالهية 
واقنوم الكلمة مولود من الاب ولادة ازلية ومساو للاب فى الجوهر متميز عنه فى الاقنومية
واقنوم الروح القدس منبثق من الاب ويستقر فى الابن انبثاق ازلى ومتميز عن الاب والابن فى الاقنومية واحد فى الجوهر
اتمنى ان يكون شرحى فيه شئ صح
بس دلوقتى نعرف ان الولادة حدث 
فلابد وان يكون الوالد سابق للمولود
والباعث سابق للمبعوث
فوجود الاب الازلى قد سبق ولادة الكلمة منه وانبثاق الروح
وبالتالى حسب استفسارى الشخصى تسقط الازلية عن الابن والروح لوجود الاب قبلهم لانه اصل الابن والروح من حيث الولادة والانبثاق 
فكيف يكونون متساوون فى الازلية فى الكيان الواحد وفى نفس الوقت هناك اصل ولد منه وانبثق منه
اتمنى انك تريحنى فى الموضوع دا كالسابق


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 ديسمبر 2009)

شمس الحق قال:


> فى سؤال تعبنى شوية





شمس الحق قال:


> انا فاهم ان الثالوث ببساطة هو واحدة جامعة لصفات الله الذاتية
> الاصل هو الاب الذات الالهية
> واقنوم الكلمة مولود من الاب ولادة ازلية ومساو للاب فى الجوهر متميز عنه فى الاقنومية
> واقنوم الروح القدس منبثق من الاب ويستقر فى الابن انبثاق ازلى ومتميز عن الاب والابن فى الاقنومية واحد فى الجوهر
> ...





آسف سوف اتعبك معي قليلا .

ما رأيك ان تكتب سؤالك في موضوع مستقل في قسم الاسئلة والاجوبة المسيحية .

هذه هي قوانين المنتدى ، وانت بالطبع تحب ان تشارك معنا في الحفاظ على المنتدى ونظامه وعدم الاخلال به .

تفضل بوضع سؤالك وسوف نجيبك عليه بكل الود والاحترام .
( بعد فتحك للموضوع هناك ) سوف امحو آخر مداخلتين ( مداخلتك ومداخلتي ) لكي يبقى الموضوع كما هو ملتزما بعنوانه ومضمونه .

سلام الله معك .


----------



## apostle.paul (9 ديسمبر 2009)

تمام اسف على اختلال النظام ياريت معلش تفتح انت موضوع مستقل وتتعب معايا شوية هما بالظبط تلات اسئلة هتعبكم معايا فيهم وبعديها هصلى وهجى انفذ وعدى بس علشان اكون مرتاح


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

هذا هو الرابط لموضوع خاص باسئلتك 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1734411#post1734411


----------



## holy_bible_1 (22 يناير 2010)

*نعمه وسلام رب المجد للكل*
*جاني سؤال عن موضوع شبهة تحريف كلمة الرب قد ملك علي خشبه *
*ولان الموضوع في المنتديات الاسلاميه مرتبط بموضوع اخر علي قدر من الاهمية وهو عن القديس يستينوس *
*ولهذا سابدا به لانه يمهد كثيرا لفهم موضوع الرد علي الرب قد ملك علي خشبه*

*الرد علي ادعاء ان** القديس يستينوس يتهم اليهود بالتحريف*​ 
*Holy_bible_1*

*الشبهة *​ 

*يقول المشكك*​ 

*القديس يوستينوس الشهيد يتهم اليهود بالتحريف*​ 

_الفصل 71 - 72 و 73 من كتاب حوار مع تريفو اليهودي للقديس يوستينوس الشهيد وفيهذه الفصول يتهم القديس يوستينوس اليهود بتحريف الكتاب المقدس_​ 
*ترجمة **********​ 
*الفصل 71*
*اليهود يرفضون النسخة السبعينية رغم انهم حذفوا منها بعض النصوص*

وانا بعيد كل البعد من أن اضع ثقتي في معلميك ( اليهود ) الذينيرفضون الإعتراف*بالترجمة السبعينية*التي ترجمها السبعون الذين كانوا مع بطليموس ( بأمرمن بطليموس ) ملك مصر( ا). وأخذوا في تلفيق نسخة أخري . وأرغب منك أن تدرك انهم حذفواكليا نصوصا كثيرة من تلك النسخة التي ترجمها السبعون ان هذا الرجل الذي صلب عبر عنهبتعبيرات تثبت انه إله وانسان وانه يصلب ويموت​ 
ولأني أعلم أنكم لا تقرون بذلك فسوف أتجنب تلك النقاط وسوفأناقشك معتمدا علي النصوص التي مازلتم تعترفون بها
لقد اقريت بالنصوص التيذكرتها لك لكنك تعارض المعني " ها العذراء تلد " لكنك تقول انالنص يقرأ " ها إمراة شابة تحبل " وقد وعدتك أني سوف ابرهن لك ان النبوة لايشير الي حزقيا كما علموك ولكن تشير الي*المسيح*والآن اليكالدليل​ 
,وهنا قال لي *تريفو*
نسألك أولا وقبل أي شيءان تخبرنا عن تلك النصوص التي تزعم انها مسحت كليا​ 
*الفصل 72*
*حذف نصوص من سفر عزرا وارميا*

وقلت له " سوف افعل كما تحب
. من نص عزرا الذي ذكر فيه شرائععيد الفصح *أزالوا عنه ما يلي*
وقال عزرا للناس , هذا الفصح هو مخلصنا وملجأنا, ان فهمتم وذلك وآمنت قلوبكم , وتواضعنا له وكان رجاءنا فيه فلن يهجر هذا المكان الي الأبد , هكذا يقول السيد ربالجنود ولكن ان لم تؤمنوا ولم تسمعوا له تكونون سخرية الأمم
2219
,ومن أرميا *أزالوا النص التالي*
انا ( كنت ) كشاة سيقت الي الذبح ولم أعلم انهم تآمروا علي قائلين ب ب ب ب* لنفسد عليهخبزه ونقطع ذكره من أرض الاحياء
ولكن نص ارميا مازال يوجد في بعض النسخاليهود ج ج ج ج ج* لأن ازالتها تمت حديثا
ومن هذا النص يتضح ان اليهود تشاوروا عن المسيحليصلبوه ويقتلوه
وهو أيضا الذي تنبأ عنه اشعياء في انه سوف يساق كالخروف اليالذبح مصورا اياه في شكل حمل وديع . وكونهم في موقف صعب منها أجدفوا
ومن أرمياايضا أزالوا النص القائل : الرب الإله تذكر شعبه الميت من اليهود الراقدين فيالقبور فصعد يبشرهم بالخلاص
2221​ 
*الفصل 73*
*كلمة الخشب حذفت من مزمور 96*


ومن مزمور 95 ( 96) *حذفوا هذه**العبارة الصغيرة* " من الخشب " من قول دوود قولوا أنتم بينالأمم الرب قد ملك بالخشب ( يقصد الصليب ) وأبقوا " قولوا انتم بين الأمم " 
2222
ولم يذكر ابدا ان احدا منكم حكم قد حكم كرب وإله سواه , الذي صلب والذيأكد الروح القدس في نفس المزمور انه أقيم وأخرج من القبر مقرا بأنه ليس له مثيل بينآلهة كل الأمم لأن تلك الآلهة أوثان الشياطين
وسوف أعيد علي مسامعك كل المزمورلعلك تفهم ما قيل
رنموا للرب ترنيمة جديدة رنمي للرب يا كل الارض
رنمواللرب باركوا اسمه بشروا من يوم الى يوم بخلاصه
حدثوا بين الامم بمجده بين جميعالشعوب بعجائبه
لان الرب عظيم ووجب حمده حمدا عظيما ووجبت خشيته أكثر من كلآلهة الشعوب
لأن آلهة الشعوب شياطين أما الرب فقد صنع السموات
إيمان وجمال في حضرته , مجد وقداسة في قدسه
قدموا يا كل الشعوب قدموا للرب مجدا وعزا , قدمواللرب مجدا باسمه , خذوا القرابين وادخلوا مسكنه
أعبدوا الرب في مسكنه ( معبده ) المقدس
للتتحرك كل الأرض أمامه
قولوا أنتم بين الأمم الرب قد ملك * لأنه أسس العالم فلا يتزعزع , سوف يدين العالم بالعدل
فلتبتهج السموات ولتفرح الأرضوالبحر يهتز بكل ما فيه
وتبتهج الحقول بما فيها ولتسعد كل أشجار الغاب أمام الرب
لأنه ياتي يأتي ليدين الأرض وسوف يدين العالم بالحق
,وهنا قاللي *تريفوا*
ما ان كان حكام الشعب حذفوا أجزاء من*الكتاب المقدس*كما تأكد ام لم يحذفول , الله فقط يعلم ,ولكن هذاأمر عسر التصديق ( أو أمر مهيل ) 
”
قلت . بالتأكيد عسر التصديق , فهذا أكثرفظاعة من صنعهم العجل, وقد رزقوا بالمن, وأكثر فظاعة من تقديمهم الأطفال كقرابين للشياطين وقتلهم الأنبياء, ولكن يبدوا لي انك لم تسمع*النصوص التي أخفوها *لأن هذه النصوص كافية لإثباتما اختلفنا عليه بالإضافة الي تلك*النصوص التي**حفظت*من جانبنا و لم نعرضها بعد
يوستن الشهيد
من كتاب حوار مع تريفو للقديس يوستينوس الشهيد
صفحة 327 - 329
_من كتاب كتابات آباء الكنيسة قبل نيقيةالمجلد الأول ويعرف ب ِANF01_
_ANF01. The Apostolic Fathers with Justin_
_Martyr and Irenaeus by Philip Schaff _​ 



*الرد *​ 


*ملحوظه في اخر الرد ستجد نص كامل انجليزي من مصادره الاصليه لاقوال الاباء الموجوده للعالم سكافينر في موسوعة اقوال اباء ماقبل نيقيه*​ 

*وايضا ستجد ترجمه ليست لاشخاص ولكن ترجمة جوجل الالكترونية دون تدخل مني غير تظليل فقط التي توكد اخطأ المشكك في ترجمته او تغافله عن بعض الجمل *​ 


*اولا ماذا يتكلم عنه القديس يوستينوس *​ 

*(وقد يكون المشكك فهمه ولكن تعمد ان يضلل او يحتمل انه لم يفهم ) *​ 

*ولهذا ساستشهد بترجمة المشكك او النص الانجليزي الذي استخدمه *​ 

*يتكلم القديس يوستينوس عن عتابه لليهود بانهم حزفوا بعض نصوص الترجمه السبعينية ولكنه لم يتكلم او يعاتب او يشير الي اي تحريف في النص العبري من قريب او بعيد *​ 

*بدليل ترجمة المشكك ( **الفصل 71*​ 

*اليهود يرفضون النسخة السبعينية رغم انهم حذفوا منها بعض النصوص*​ 

*وانا بعيد كل البعد من أن اضع ثقتي في معلميك ( اليهود ) الذين يرفضون الإعتراف بالترجمة السبعينية التي ترجمها السبعون الذين كانوا مع بطليموس ( بأمر من بطليموس ) ملك مصر. وأخذوا في تلفيق نسخة أخري . وأرغب منك أن تدرك انهم حذفوا كليا نصوصا كثيرة من تلك النسخة التي ترجمها السبعون ان هذا الرجل الذي صلب عبر عنه بتعبيرات تثبت انه إله وانسان وانه يصلب ويموت**)*​ 


*كل كلامه عن الترجمه السبعينية فقط اكرر كلامه عن الترجمه السبعينية فقط *​ 

*خلفيه عن الترجمه السبعينيه *​ 

*هذه تمت تقريبا في عهد بطليموس تقريبا 285 قبل الميلاد اشترك فيها سبعين شيخ من اليهود ليترجموا العهد القديم من العبري الي اليوناني القديم *​ 

*تموا العمل بسرعه كبيره في سبعين يوم او اثنين وسبعين يوم ولاجل انها ليست ترجمه فرديه فتغير الاسلوب من مترجم لاخر ( وهذا شئ لايختلف عليه احد ان اسلوب المترجم هو اسلوب خاص به ) ولهذا هي ترجمه رائعه تعبر عن تاريخ وفكر هام جدا لليهود في هذه المرحله وبخاصه فكرهم ومفهومهم عن المسيا ومفهومهم عن نبواته ولكنها ليست بالضروره تعبر عن الحرف . وقد يقول احدهم لماذا ؟*​ 

*السبب هو اختلاف انواع الترجمات *​ 

*انواع الترجمات كثيره لكنها تنقسم بصوره عامه الي ثلاث اقسام *​ 


*اولا لفظيه *​ 

*اي ان المترجم يلتزم بالحرف اي اللفظ دون التقيد بالمعني الواضح وينتج عنها ترجمه دقيقه لفظيا ولكن غير واضحه المعني وذلك لاختلاف تصريف الافعال وبعض معاني الكلمات بين لغه واخري *​ 


*ثانيا متحررة *​ 

*اي ان المترجم يهتم بشرح المعني ولايلتزم باللفظ فقد يضيف كلمه اواثنين او اكثر لشرح المعني وقد يشير بجمله مقتبسه من فصل اخر لتوضيح المعني . وينتج عن هذا النوع ترجمه واضحة المعني ولكن الفاظها احيانا لاتتطابق مع الالفاظ الاصليه او عدد الكلمات *​ 


*ثالثا الديناميكية *​ 

*التي يبذل فيها المترجم مجهودا كبيرا ليشرح المعني باقصي قدر مع الالتزام بنفس اللفظ بدون اضافات توضيحية وينتج عنها ترجمه مقاربه للفظه وواضحة المعني الي حد ما ولكنها تستغرقا زمانا اطول بكثير من السابقتين *​ 


*لايوجد نوع من هذه الانواع الثلاث خطأ بل كلهم تراجم صحيحه ولكن علي القارئ المثقف ان يفهم نوع الترجمه لكي لايتسرع ويقفز الي اتهامات بدون فهم *​ 


*نوع الترجمه السبعينيه *​ 

*هي خليط بين الكل ولكنها في اغلب الاحوال تميل الي النوع المتحرر ليشرح الفكر والمعني وهذا بسبب ضيق الوقت والاهتمام بتوصيل المفهوم ( ولم يشك احدهم وقتها انه سايتي اشخاص حرفيون لايهتمون بالمعني ولكن شغلهم الشاغل التشكيك فقط لاغراض معروفه ) *​ 


*ومن هذا اتضح انه القديس يوستينوس يتكلم عن الترجمه السبعينيه التي يفهم انها تهتم بشرح الفكر اليهودي في القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد عن المسيا المنتظر للعالم كله *​ 

*ومن هذا المنطلق بدا عتابه لليهود بانهم بعد قيامة رب المجد وايمان الامم به . واكتشف بعض اليهود المعاندين ان اسلوب الترجمه السبعينيه التي تشرح الفكر اليهودي تثبت ان يسوع هو المسيح تماما فبداوا في محاوله لحزف بعض الاضافات التوضيحيه من السبعينية لينكروا ان يسوع هو المسيح *​ 


*ولكن اكرر ثانيه لم يشكك القديس يستينوس ( وكما اوضح في مقالي السابق القديس جيروم واخرين قريبا ) او غيره في اصالة وحفظ وعدم تغيير النص العبري ( الماسوريتك ) *​ 

*فمحاولة التشكيك بان الانجيل حرف من وجهة النظر هذه فاشله تماما *​ 


*اخطاء المشكك *​ 


*اعاتب المشكك باحترام علي*​ 

*1 *​ 

*عنوان مقاله لانه عنوان مضلل (**القديس يوستينوس الشهيد يتهم اليهود بالتحريف **) **لانه لم يكن امينا في تكميل العنوان بجملة يتهم اليهود بتحريف بعض نسخ الترجمه السبعينيه *​ 

*رغم ان عنوان كلام القديس يستينوس كما اوضحت ( *_اليهود يرفضون النسخة السبعينية رغم انهم حذفوا منها بعض النصوص_* )*​ 


*2 *​ 

*بعض اخطاء ترجمته ( قد يكون سهوا او عن عمد ) وبخاصه بعض الجمل التي تثبت كلامي *​ 

*ا *_. وأخذوا في تلفيق نسخة أخري_​ 

*وهذا غير صحيح لان كلام القديس يستينوس الاصلي *​ 

and they attempt to ***** another​ 

وهو لايعني تلفيق واحده اخري ولكن يعني وضع اطار اخر ( اي لن يالفوا نسخه اخري محرفه ولكن وضع اطار للفكر في الترجمه )​ 


ب _ن111111*_​ 

*والمشكك بهذا يفعل مثل اليهود تماما فهو يلغي كلمه خطيره جدا ذكرها القديس يوستينوس عتابا لليهود وهي *​ 

, let us lay on wood​ 

*ومعناها *​ 

دعونا تقع على الخشب صاحب الخبز​ 

وتعني وضع المسيح صاحب الخبز علي الخشب اي الصليب ​ 

*وهذه شهاده خطيره من فكر اليهود قبل مجئ المسيح ان المسيا سيوضع علي الخشبه وهو صاحب الخبز الحقيقي ( وساعود اليها توضيحا من اين اتي اليهود بهذه الاضافه الشرحية ) *​ 


*ج وحزف جمله *_ج ج ج ج ج_​ 

*وهي *​ 

in the synagogues of the Jews​ 

*وترجمتها *​ 

في مجامع اليهود​ 

*وهي تثبت ان نسخ السبعينية في مجامع اليهود لم يتمكنوا من تغيير الكل ( ويؤكد انه يتكلم عن السبعينية وليس الاصل العبري ) وهو يتكلم عن السبعينية في المجامع اليهودية *​ 

*وهذه نقطه هامه لانه بهذا يتكلم عن نسخ القراءات الهيكليه ( لاني ساحتاج لذلك في شرح مزمور 96 )*​ 


*تاكيد كلام القديس يستينوس*​ 

*تاكيدا لكلام القديس يستينوس لانه شرح ان عدد واحد من الثلاث اعداد الذي يعاتب حزف اليهود لها هو الذي باقي في بعض نسخ الترجمه السبعينية والذي يشكك في كلام القديس يستينوس او يشكك في كلامي فليبحث عن نص عذرا ونص المزامير ( نص المزامير ساشرحه باكثر استفاضه في مقال اخر ) ولن يجده ولكنه سيجد فقط نص ارمياء *​ 

*ولنقراء معا هذا النص في السبعينية الموجوده حتي الان ونجد فيها الاتي *​ 

*ارمياء من السبعينية *
*Jeremiah 11:19 Greek OT: Septuagint*
*................................................................................ *
εγω δε ως αρνιον ακακον αγομενον του θυεσθαι ουκ εγνων επ' εμε ελογισαντο λογισμον πονηρον λεγοντες δευτε και εμβαλωμεν ξυλον εις τον αρτον αυτου και εκτριψωμεν αυτον απο γης ζωντων και το ονομα αυτου ου μη μνησθη ετι​ 
11:19 But I as an innocent lamb led to the slaughter, knew not: against me they devised an evil device, saying, Come and let us put into wood his bread, and let us utterly destroy him from off the land of the living, and let his name not be remembered any more.
اي نضع خبزه علي الخشب ( دليل قاطع عن مفهومهم ان المسيح سيوضع علي خشبه ) وتترجم ايضا بوضع خشب في طعامه
ولكن الماسوريتك 
11:19 But I was like a lamb or an ox that is brought to the slaughter; and I knew not that they had devised devices against me, saying, Let us destroy the tree with the fruit thereof, and let us cut him off from the land of the living, that his name may be no more remembered
لانجد هذا الكلام ​ 

*فوضع اليهود كلمة تشرح بنوة ارميا *​ 
*11: 19 و انا كخروف داجن يساق الى الذبح و لم اعلم انهم فكروا علي افكارا قائلين لنهلك *
*الشجرة بثمرها و نقطعه من ارض الاحياء فلا يذكر بعد اسمه *​ 

*وهنا قد يسال البعض من اين اتي الشيوخ السبعين بهذه الاضافه التوضيحية ؟*​ 

*واتي من مفهوم واضح جدا وتكرر كثيرا لدي اليهود من التوراه وهو ارتباط المسيا بالخشبه لتطهيرنا*​ 


*اشعياء 53*​ 

*1 مَنْ صَدَّقَ خَبَرَنَا، وَلِمَنِ اسْتُعْلِنَتْ ذِرَاعُ الرَّبِّ؟*​ 
*2 **نَبَتَ قُدَّامَهُ كَفَرْخٍ وَكَعِرْق مِنْ أَرْضٍ يَابِسَةٍ**، لاَ صُورَةَ لَهُ وَلاَ جَمَالَ فَنَنْظُرَ إِلَيْهِ، وَلاَ مَنْظَرَ فَنَشْتَهِيَهُ.*​ 
*3 مُحْتَقَرٌ وَمَخْذُولٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ، رَجُلُ أَوْجَاعٍ وَمُخْتَبِرُ الْحَزَنِ، وَكَمُسَتَّرٍ عَنْهُ وُجُوهُنَا، مُحْتَقَرٌ فَلَمْ نَعْتَدَّ بِهِ.*​ 
*4 لكِنَّ أَحْزَانَنَا حَمَلَهَا، وَأَوْجَاعَنَا تَحَمَّلَهَا. وَنَحْنُ حَسِبْنَاهُ مُصَابًا مَضْرُوبًا مِنَ اللهِ وَمَذْلُولاً.*

*5 وَهُوَ مَجْرُوحٌ لأَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا، مَسْحُوقٌ لأَجْلِ آثَامِنَا. تَأْدِيبُ سَلاَمِنَا عَلَيْهِ، وَبِحُبُرِهِ شُفِينَا.*
*6 كُلُّنَا كَغَنَمٍ ضَلَلْنَا. مِلْنَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى طَرِيقِهِ، وَالرَّبُّ وَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ إِثْمَ جَمِيعِنَا.*
*7 ظُلِمَ أَمَّا هُوَ فَتَذَلَّلَ وَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ. كَشَاةٍ تُسَاقُ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ، وَكَنَعْجَةٍ صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ جَازِّيهَا فَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ.*
*8 مِنَ الضُّغْطَةِ وَمِنَ الدَّيْنُونَةِ أُخِذَ. وَفِي جِيلِهِ مَنْ كَانَ يَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ قُطِعَ مِنْ أَرْضِ الأَحْيَاءِ، أَنَّهُ ضُرِبَ مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَنْبِ شَعْبِي؟*
*9 وَجُعِلَ مَعَ الأَشْرَارِ قَبْرُهُ، وَمَعَ غَنِيٍّ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ. عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَعْمَلْ ظُلْمًا، وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي فَمِهِ غِشٌّ.*
*10 أَمَّا الرَّبُّ فَسُرَّ بِأَنْ يَسْحَقَهُ بِالْحَزَنِ. إِنْ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ذَبِيحَةَ إِثْمٍ يَرَى نَسْلاً تَطُولُ أَيَّامُهُ، وَمَسَرَّةُ الرَّبِّ بِيَدِهِ تَنْجَحُ.*
*11 مِنْ تَعَبِ نَفْسِهِ يَرَى وَيَشْبَعُ، وَعَبْدِي الْبَارُّ بِمَعْرِفَتِهِ يُبَرِّرُ كَثِيرِينَ، وَآثَامُهُمْ هُوَ يَحْمِلُهَا.*
*12 لِذلِكَ أَقْسِمُ لَهُ بَيْنَ الأَعِزَّاءِ وَمَعَ الْعُظَمَاءِ يَقْسِمُ غَنِيمَةً، مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ سَكَبَ لِلْمَوْتِ نَفْسَهُ وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ، وَهُوَ حَمَلَ خَطِيَّةَ كَثِيرِينَ وَشَفَعَ فِي الْمُذْنِبِينَ.*​









*ويشرح اشعياء ويقول نبت قدامه كفرخ وكعرق اي عرق خشب مع المسيح. سيكون بسبب هذا الخشب احتقار واذلال له للمسيح *​ 

سفر العدد 19: 6​ 
*وَيَأْخُذُ الْكَاهِنُ **خَشَبَ **أَرْزٍ**وَزُوفَا وَقِرْمِزًا وَيَطْرَحُهُنَّ فِي وَسَطِ حَرِيقِ الْبَقَرَةِ،*​ 


*التي تعني ان خشب يوضع مع الذبيحه للتطهير وهذه ليست اي ذبيحه بل هي ذبيحة تطهير خيمة الاجتماع نفسها اي اقدس خيمه علي الارض بالنسبه لليهود *​ 

سفر الحكمة 14: 7​ 
*فالخشب **الذي به يحصل البر هو مبارك*​ 


*ويتكلم عن الفلك المبارك الذي به خلصت البشريه *​ 


*خروج 15: 25*​ 

*فصرخ الى الرب فاراه الرب شجرة فطرحها في الماء فصار الماء عذبا هناك وضع له فريضة و حكما و هناك امتحنه*​ 

*ويفهم اليهود ان المسيا الذي سينقينا بخشبه مثلما نقي موسي الماء بخشبه*​ 

سفر التثنية 21: 23​ 
*فَلاَ تَبِتْ جُثَّتُهُ عَلَى **الْخَشَبَةِ،**بَلْ تَدْفِنُهُ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ، لأَنَّ**الْمُعَلَّقَ مَلْعُونٌ مِنَ اللهِ. فَلاَ تُنَجِّسْ أَرْضَكَ الَّتِي يُعْطِيكَ**الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَصِيبًا**.*​ 


*وشرح ان المسيا الذي سيحمل اوجاعنا ولعنتنا *​ 


*ومن هذا يتضح ان اليهود كانوا علي علم بعلاقة المسيا بالخشبه سبب اذلاله وايضا سبب تطهير لنا لانه هو الخبز الحي النازل من السماء *​ 


*اخيرا تعليق الترجمه الانجليزيه علي كلام القديس يستينس بان اليهود لم يحذفوها لااساس له من الصحه *​ 

*يتبع *​


----------



## holy_bible_1 (22 يناير 2010)

_*الكمالة*_


*وااكد كلامي باقوال الاباء من تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب ملطي*​ 
*وأنا كخروفٍ داجنٍ يُساق إلى الذبح،*
*ولم أعلم،*
*انهم فكروا عليّ أفكارًا، قائلين: *
*لنهلك الشجرة بثمرها،*
*ونقطعه من أرض الأحياء،*
*فلا يُذكر بعد اسمه" [19].*
كلمة *"خروف*" في العبرية هنا استخدمت 116 مرة في العهد القديم، كلها فيما عدا خمس حالات اُستخدمت كذبيحة، لذلك ترجم البعض كلمة "يساق إلى الذبح" أو "يُساق كذبيحة" مع أن الكلمة العبرية تعنى الذبح العادي[236].
حسبوه حملاً وديعًا، يقتلوه فلا يُذكر بعد اسمه، ولم يدركوا أنه رمز للسيد المسيح الذي بقتله يملك على القلوب، ويمزق بصليبه الصك الذي كان علينا ويجرد الرياسات والسلاطين ويشهرهم جهارًا ظافرًا بهم في صليبه (كو 2: 15). صار رمزًا للسيد المسيح الذي قيل عنه: "والرب وضع عليه إثم جميعنا؛ ظُلم أما هو فتذلل ولم يفتح فاه، كشاة تُساق إلى الذبح وكنعجة صامته أمام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه. من الضغطة ومن الدينونة أُخذ؛ وفي جيله من كان يظن أنه ُقطع من أرض الأحياء، أنه ُضرب من أجل ذنب شعبي" (إش 53: 6-8).
يقول *العلامة أوريجينوس: *
[يتكلم السيد المسيح عن نفسه: *"وأنا كخروفٍ داجنٍ يُساق إلى الذبح ولم أعلم".* لم يذكر ما هو الشيء الذي لا يعلمه. فهو لم يقل: *"ولم أعلم الخير"* أو *"ولم أعلم الشر"* أو *"ولم أعلم الخطية"،* وإنما قال فقط: *"ولم أعلم"*. بذلك ترك لك مهمة البحث عن الشيء الذي لم يعلمه. لكي تعرف ذلك الشيء، تأمل هذه العبارة: "لأنه جعل الذي لم يعرف خطية، خطية لأجلنا" (2 كو 5: 21).معرفة الخطية معناها السقوط فيها، تمامًا مثل معرفة الحق أي ممارسته. من يتحدث عن الحق ولا يمارسه *لا يعرف *الحق[237]].
صار رمزًا للسيد المسيح، ليس فقط كحملٍ سيق إلى الذبح، ولكن كشجرة أيضًا يطلب الأشرار إهلاكها. بحسب الترجمة السبعينية* "لنهلك الشجرة بجسدها" [19].* إذ قيل عن السيد المسيح: "اصلبه. اصلبه". طلبوا أن يهلكوه بالجسد على شجرة أو على الصليب. أرادوا قطعه، قائلين: خير أن يموت واحد عن الشعب.
يقول *العلامة أوريجينوس: *
*["إنهم فكروا عليّ أفكارًا قائلين: هلم نلقى خشبًا في خبزه".*
إن كان اليهود قد صلبوه، هذا أمر مفروغ منه، ونحن نعلمه بكل تأكيد؛ ولكن كيف نربط بين هذا الأمر وبين العبارة: "*إنهم فكروا عليّ أفكارًا قائلين: هلم نلقى خشبًا في خبزه". *إنه موضوع يصعب فهمه! 
*خبز *السيد المسيح هو الكلمة والتعاليم التي نتغذى بها، وحينما رآه اليهود يُعَلِّم بين الشعب أرادوا أن يفسدوا تعاليمه بصلبهم إياه، فقالوا: *"لنلقي خشبًا في خبزه"*. إضافة صلب السيد المسيح إلى تعاليمههيبمثابة إلقاء خشبٍ في خبزه. حينما اجتمع هؤلاء الناس فيما بينهم ليتآمروا عليه قالوا: *"هلم نلقي خشبًا في خبزه".*
أما أنا فلي أيضًا - إلى جانب ذلك - رأى مختلف وهو: أن الخشب الُملقى في خبزه جعل هذا الخبز أكثر قوة وفاعلية. أذكر مثالاً لذلك من شريعة موسى: العصا "الخشب" المطروحة في المياه المرّة جعلتها عذبة (خر 15: 25)*.* هكذا حينما أضيفت *"خشبة" *حب السيد المسيح إلى تعاليمه جعلت *خبزه *أكثر عذوبة ورقة. بالفعل قبل أن ضيف *"الخشب"* إلى *"خبزه"*؛أيفي فترة تعاليمه التي سبقت الصليب، لم تبلغ أقواله إلى أقصى المسكونة (مز 19: 5).لكن بعدما أخذ *الخبز *قوة من خلال *"الخشب" *المطروح فيه، بلغت أقوال تعاليمه إلى كل المسكونة.
كان الخشب قديمًا رمزًا لمحبة السيد المسيح التي بها صار الماء المرّ عذبًا، لأنني أعتقد أن الناموس إذا لم يُفهم بالمعنى الروحي يكون *"ماءً مرًا"*، لكن بمجيء *خشب* صلب السيد المسيح ومجيء تعاليمه، أصبح ناموس موسى عذبًا وحلوًا[238]].
*ونقطعه من أرض الأحياء،فلا يُذكر بعد اسمه" [19].*
ظنوا أن بقتله يقطعونه (السيد المسيح) من* أرض الأحياء*، فينساه العالم، ولا يُذكر اسمه بعد، ولم يدركوا أنه القيامة واهب الحياة، وأن بفعلهم هذا حوّل السيد أرضنا - وادي الموت - إلى أرض الأحياء، حيث اختبرنا قيامة النفس، القيامة الأولى، أو الحياة الجديدة في المسيح يسوع. يلاحظ أن تعبير "*أرض الأحياء*" لم ُيذكر في سفر إرميا سوى هنا، وقد ورد في مواضع أخرى في العهد القديم 13 مرة.
استحقوا - كشجرة زيتون - أن تُحرق أغصانها الجافة التي بلا ثمر، لكنهم حكموا عليه أنه شجرة يجب إهلاكها، ولم يدركوا أنه بالشجرة التي يصدر عنها العفو، وينالون بر المسيح فيهم، يصيرون أغصانًا روحية ثابتة فيه.
العجيب أن حمل الله سبق فاخبرنا: "ها أنا أرسلكم *كغنم* في وسط ذئاب" (مت 19: 16)، تأكلنا الذئاب *لتقطع ذكرانا* أو ذكرى مسيحنا من أرض الأحياء، فإذا بالذئاب تتحول إلى خراف وديعة. كم حوّل الشهداء بدمائهم أو بشهادتهم للإنجيل العمل نفوس مضطهديهم إلى ملكوت سماوي؟! عوض أن يقطعهم الأشرار من أرض الأحياء تحولوا هم إلى حملان وديعة وانتقلوا من أرض الأموات إلى أرض الأحياء، يسكنها بر المسيح واهب الحياة!
يقول *العلامة أوريجينوس: *
[يضيفون بعد هذا القول: *"ونقطعه من أرض الأحياء فلا يذكر بعد اسمه". *قال عن ذلك: "إن لم تقع حبة الحنطة في الأرض وتمت فهي تبقى وحدها. ولكن إن ماتت تأتي بثمرٍ كثير" (يو 12: 4).لو لم يكن قد صُلب المسيح ومات لبقيت حبة الحنطة وحدها ولم تكن الجموع قد أثمرت منه وتبعته. أما موته فأعطى ثمارًا تتمثل في جميع المسيحيين. إذا كان الموت قد جاء بكل تلك الثمار، فكم تكون بالأكثر القيامة؟![239]].​ 


*الان ساضع النص الاصلي لكلام القديس القديس يستينوس وترجمه من جوجل *​ 


*Chapter LXXI.—The Jews reject the interpretation of the LXX., from which, moreover, they have taken away some passages.*​ 
“But I am far from putting reliance in your teachers, who refuse to admit that the interpretation made by the seventy elders who were with Ptolemy [king] of the Egyptians is a correct one; and they attempt to ***** another. And I wish you to observe, that they have altogether taken away many ******ures from the translations effected by those seventy elders who were with Ptolemy, and by which this very man who was crucified is proved to have been set forth expressly as God, and man, and as being crucified, and as dying; but since I am aware that this is denied by all of your nation, I do not address myself to these points, but I proceed22172217 Or, “profess.” to carry on my discussions by means of those passages which are still admitted by you. For you assent to those which I have brought before your attention, except that you contradict the statement, ‘Behold, the virgin shall conceive,’ and say it ought to be read, ‘Behold, the young woman shall conceive.’ And I promised to prove that the prophecy referred, not, as you were taught, to Hezekiah, but to this Christ of mine: and now I shall go to the proof.”
Here Trypho remarked, “We ask you first of all to tell us some of the ******ures which you allege have been completely cancelled.”

*الفصل** LXXI. ، واليهود يرفضون تفسير السبعينية ، من التي ، علاوة على ذلك ، فقد أخذ بعض المقاطع.*​ 

واضاف "لكن أنا الآن من وضع الاعتماد الخاصة بك في المعلمين ، والذين يرفضون الاقرار بان التفسير الذي أدلى به شيوخ والسبعين الذين كانوا مع بطليموس [الملك] من المصريين هو الصحيح ، وأنها محاولة لإطار آخر. وأتمنى لكم أن نلاحظ ، أن لديهم تماما أخذ كثير من الكتاب المقدس من الترجمات التي يقوم بها هؤلاء الشيوخ والسبعين الذين كانوا مع بطليموس ، والتي من هذا الرجل الذي كان المصلوب هو ثبت المنصوص عليها صراحة في الله ، ورجل وكما يجري المصلوب ، وكما يموت ، ولكن منذ عام وأنا أدرك أن هذا هو رفض من قبل جميع من أمتك ، وأنا لا أوجه كلامي إلى هذه النقاط ، ولكن امشي22172217أو "المجاهرة". لمواصلة المناقشات التي أجريتها عن طريق تلك المقاطع التي لا تزال اعترف بها لك. لكنت وافقت على تلك التي وجهت قبل انتباهكم ، إلا أنكم يتناقض مع البيان ، 'هوذا العذراء يجوز تصور ،' ويقولون انها يجب أن تكون قراءة ، 'ها ، ويجوز تصور امرأة شابة.' ولقد وعدت لإثبات أن النبوءة المشار ، وليس ، كما كنت تدرس ، لحزقيا ، ولكن لهذا المسيح من الألغام : والآن سوف أذهب إلى برهان ".​ 

هنا تريفون ، واشار الى "اننا نطلب منكم قبل كل شيء أن يقول لنا بعض من الكتاب المقدس الذي تدعي قد ألغيت تماما."​ 



*Chapter LXXII.—Passages have been removed by the Jews from Esdras and Jeremiah.*​ 
And I said, “I shall do as you please. From the statements, then, which Esdras made in reference to the law of the passover, they have taken away the following: ‘And Esdras said to the people, This passover is our Saviour and our refuge. And if you have understood, and your heart has taken it in, that we shall humble Him on a standard, and22182218 Or, “even if we.” thereafter hope in Him, then this place shall not be forsaken for ever, says the God of hosts. But if you will not believe Him, and will not listen to His declaration, you shall be a laughing-stock to the nations.’22192219 It is not known where this passage comes from. And from the sayings of Jeremiah they have cut out the following: ‘I [was] like a lamb that is brought to the slaughter: they devised a device against me, saying, Come, let us lay on wood on His bread, and let us blot Him out from the land of the living; and His name shall no more be remembered.’22202220 Jer. xi. 19. And since this passage from the sayings of Jeremiah is still written in some copies 235 [of the ******ures] in the synagogues of the Jews (for it is only a short time since they were cut out), and since from these words it is demonstrated that the Jews deliberated about the Christ Himself, to crucify and put Him to death, He Himself is both declared to be led as a sheep to the slaughter, as was predicted by Isaiah, and is here represented as a harmless lamb; but being in a difficulty about them, they give themselves over to blasphemy. And again, from the sayings of the same Jeremiah these have been cut out: ‘The Lord God remembered His dead people of Israel who lay in the graves; and He descended to preach to them His own salvation.’22212221 This is wanting in our ******ures: it is cited by Iren., iii. 20, under the name of Isaiah, and in iv. 22 under that of Jeremiah.—


*الفصل** LXXII. ممرات قد أزيلت من قبل اليهود من Esdras وإرميا.*​ 

وقلت له : "سأفعل كما يحلو لك. من البيانات ، ثم ، والتي Esdras المحرز في إشارة إلى قانون لعيد الفصح ، وأنها أخذت على ما يلي : 'وقال Esdras للشعب ، وهذا الفصح هو المنقذ لنا ولنا ملجأ. وإذا كنت قد فهمت ، وقلبك قد اتخذت في ذلك ، أن علينا أن المتواضع له على معيار ، و22182218أو ، "حتى لو كنا". بعد ذلك الأمل في الله ، ثم هذا المكان يجب ألا نتخلى عن أي وقت مضى ليقول ان الله من المضيفين. ولكن إذا كنت لا يؤمنون به ، ولن يستمع الى صاحب الإعلان ، يجب عليك أن تكون أضحوكة للأمم '.22192219ومن غير المعروف أين يأتي من هذا الممر. ومن اقوال ارميا أنها قطعت الطريق على ما يلي : 'أنا [كان] مثل الحمل التي يتم إحضارها إلى الذبح : أنها وضعت جهاز ضدي ، وقال : هيا ، دعونا تقع على الخشب صاحب الخبز ، واسمحوا وصمة عار لنا إخراجه من أرض الأحياء ، واسمه لا يجوز لأي أكثر ألا يغيب عن البال '.22202220 جيري). الحادي عشر. 19. ومنذ هذا المقطع من أقوال إرميا لا يزال يكتب في بعض النسخ 235 [الكتاب المقدس] في مجامع اليهود (لأنها ليست سوى فترة زمنية قصيرة نظرا لأنها قطع) ، ومنذ هذه الكلمات من ثبت أن اليهود تداولت حول المسيح نفسه ، أن يصلب ويقتله ، قال انه هو نفسه على حد سواء أعلن ان نساق كما شاة للذبح ، كما كان متوقعا من قبل أشعيا ، وهنا ممثلة على النحو خروف غير مؤذية ، ولكن يجري في صعوبة عنها ، فإنها تعطي لنفسها أكثر من التجديف. ومرة أخرى ، من أقوال إرميا نفس هذه قد تم قطع : 'إن الرب تذكرت صاحب قتيلا في اسرائيل الذين يرقدون في القبور ، وقال انه ينحدر للتبشير لهم بلدة الخلاص'.22212221هذا هو لدينا الرغبة في الكتاب المقدس : فهي التي استشهد بها Iren ، ثالثا. 20 ، تحت اسم أشعياء ، والرابع. 22 في إطار ذلك من ارميا.-Maranus. ​ 



*Chapter LXXIII.—[The words] “From the wood” have been cut out of Ps. xcvi.*​ 
“And from the ninety-fifth (ninety-sixth) Psalm they have taken away this short saying of the words of David: ‘From the wood.’22222222 These words were not taken away by the Jews, but added by some Christian.—Otto. [A statement not proved.] For when the passage said, ‘Tell ye among the nations, the Lord hath reigned from the wood,’ they have left, ‘Tell ye among the nations, the Lord hath reigned.’ Now no one of your people has ever been said to have reigned as God and Lord among the nations, with the exception of Him only who was crucified, of whom also the Holy Spirit affirms in the same Psalm that He was raised again, and freed from [the grave], declaring that there is none like Him among the gods of the nations: for they are idols of demons. But I shall repeat the whole Psalm to you, that you may perceive what has been said. It is thus: ‘Sing unto the Lord a new song; sing unto the Lord, all the earth. Sing unto the Lord, and bless His name; show forth His salvation from day to day. Declare His glory among the nations, His wonders among all people. For the Lord is great, and greatly to be praised: He is to be feared above all the gods. For all the gods of the nations are demons but the Lord made the heavens. Confession and beauty are in His presence; holiness and magnificence are in His sanctuary. Bring to the Lord, O ye countries of the nations, bring to the Lord glory and honour, bring to the Lord glory in His name. Take sacrifices, and go into His courts; worship the Lord in His holy temple. Let the whole earth be moved before Him: tell ye among the nations, the Lord hath reigned.22232223 It is strange that “from the wood” is not added; but the audacity of the copyists in such matters is well known.—Maranus. For He hath established the world, which shall not be moved; He shall judge the nations with equity. Let the heavens rejoice, and the earth be glad; let the sea and its fulness shake. Let the fields and all therein be joyful. Let all the trees of the wood be glad before the Lord: for He comes, for He comes to judge the earth. He shall judge the world with righteousness, and the people with His truth.’ ”
Here Trypho remarked, “Whether [or not] the rulers of the people have erased any portion of the ******ures, as you affirm, God knows; but it seems incredible.”
“Assuredly,” said I, “it does seem incredible. For it is more horrible than the calf which they made, when satisfied with manna on the earth; or than the sacrifice of children to demons; or than the slaying of the prophets. But,” said I, “you appear to me not to have heard the ******ures which I said they had stolen away. For such as have been quoted are more than enough to prove the points in dispute, besides those which are retained by us,22242224 Many think, “you.” and shall yet be brought forward.”


*الفصل** LXXIII.- [الكلمات] "من الخشب" تم قطع من ملاحظة. xcvi. *​ 

واضاف "من الخامسة والتسعون (تسعين - السادسة) مزمور أنها أخذت هذا القول قصيرة من الكلمات داود :' من الخشب '.22222222هذه الكلمات لم تنتزع من قبل اليهود ، لكنه أضاف من جانب بعض المسيحيين.-أوتو. [وجاء في بيان لم تثبت.] لمرور عندما قال : 'انتم اخبر بين الدول ، والرب حكم من الخشب ،' التي تركوها ، 'أقول أنتم بين الدول ، وساد الرب.. والان لا احد من الناس بك في أي وقت مضى وقال ل وقد سادت والله الرب وبين الدول ، مع استثناء من له فقط الذي صلب ، ومنهم أيضا من الروح القدس ويؤكد في نفس المزمور انه قد أثيرت مرة أخرى ، وتحررت من [القبر] ، معلنا أن لا يوجد مثله بين الآلهة من الدول : لأنهم أصنام الشياطين. ولكن وأكرر مزمور كله لك ، والتي قد تصور ما قيل. هو على النحو التالي : 'الغناء لدى الرب أغنية جديدة ؛ الغناء لدى الرب ، كل الارض. الغناء لدى الرب ، ويبارك اسمه ؛ تظهر عليها الخلاص من يوم إلى يوم. تعلن مجده بين الدول ، وصاحب المعجزات بين جميع الناس. من أجل الرب العظيم ، وإلى حد كبير في أن تكون واشاد : انه يخشى ان يكون فوق كل الآلهة. على كل آلهة الأمم شياطين ولكن صنع الرب السماء. اعتراف والجمال هي في وجوده ؛ قداسة وعظمة هي الملاذ في بلده. جلب للرب يا أيها البلدان من الدول ، وتقديمهم للمجد الرب والشرف ، وتقديمهم للمجد الرب في اسمه. تتخذ التضحيات ، ويذهب إلى صاحب المحاكم ؛ عبادة الرب في هيكله المقدس. اسمحوا تحركت الأرض كلها قبل أن يكون له : اقول انتم بين الدول ، وساد الرب.22232223ومن الغريب أن "من الخشب" لا تضاف ، ولكن الجرأة في كتابها في مثل هذه الأمور هو معروف.-Maranus. لهاث أنشئت في العالم ، والتي لا يجوز نقلها ، ويجوز الحكم على الدول والإنصاف. دعونا نفرح السماوات والأرض أن تكون سعيدا ؛ ترك البحر واتخام يهز. السماح لجميع المجالات ، وفيها تكون بهيجة. دعونا جميع الأشجار من الخشب تكون سعيدة أمام الرب : لانه يأتي ، لانه يأتي للحكم على الأرض. انه سوف يحكم العالم مع الصواب ، والشعب مع حقيقته ".​ 

لاحظ هنا تريفون ، وقال "سواء [أم لا] الحكام من الناس قد أزالت أي جزء من الكتاب المقدس ، كما نؤكد لكم ، والله أعلم ، ولكن على ما يبدو لا يصدق".​ 

"بالتأكيد ،" قال لي "، فإنه لا يبدو عصيا على التصديق. لأنه هو أكثر بشاعة مما العجل التي قطعتها ، عندما تكون راضيا المن على الأرض ، أو التضحية من الأطفال إلى الشياطين ، أو من قتل من الأنبياء. ولكن ، "قال لي :" كنت يبدو لي أنه لم يسمع الكتب التي قلت انها سرقت بعيدا. لمثل وقد تم نقل أكثر من كافية لإثبات نقطة في النزاع ، الى جانب تلك التي احتفظت بها الينا ،22242224يعتقد الكثيرون ، "لكم". ويجب بعد أن تعرض للمضي قدما. "​ 


*ملخص ما قدمت *​ 

*القديس يستينوس عاتب اليهود علي حزفهم لبعض الكلمات التوضيحيه لمفهوم اليهود القديم عن المسيا في الترجمه السبعينيه فقط ولم يتطرق الي النص العبري *​ 

*سبب حذفهم لهذه الاعداد من السبعينيه انها تشرح مفهوم اليهود عن المسيا قبل مجيؤه وبعد مجئ المسيح وصلبه اليهود الذين لم يؤمنوا به حاولوا حزف هذه الكلمات التوضيحيه التي تثبت ان يسوع هو المسيح ( هو يهوه المنتظر)*​ 

*استشهد بثلاث اعداد اثنين كانوا معروفين حزفوا تماما مثل مقولة عذرا والاخري الرب ملك علي خشبه والعدد الثالث لازال موجود في بعض النسخ الهيكلية وهو كلمة ارمياء ان خبزه وضع علي خشبه او وضع خشبه في خبزه نهذا دليل علي صدق كلام القديس يستينوس *​ 

*والمجد لله دائما*


----------



## holy_bible_1 (22 يناير 2010)

*والان ابدا في الرد علي شبهة تحريف العدد في الايجيبية *

*بعد ان قدمت خلفية عن شهادة يستينوس*


*الرد قد ملك علي خشبه*​ 
*Holy_bible_1*

*الشبهة *​ 

*يقول المشكك*​ 

*فى جو ملىء بالروحانية وممزوج **بالبخور**!*​ 
*وقف الدكتور ميلاد صليب يصلى صلاة الساعة التاسعة **ومعه كتاب الاجبية(صلوات السواعى**)*​ 


*فقرا فيها المزمور** 95(96 **حسب ترتيب نسخة فانديك**)*​ 



*(1) **المزمور الخامس**والتسعون*​ 

*سبحوا الرب تسبيحا جديدا، سبحي الرب يا كل الأرض، سبحوا **الرب وباركوا اسمه. بشروا من يوم إلى يوم بخلاصه. حدثوا في الأمم بمجده وبين جميع **الشعوب بعجائبه، لأن الرب عظيم هو ومسبح جدا. مرهوب على كل الآلهة لأن كل آلهة**الأمم شَيَاطين، أما الرب فصنع السموات. الجلال والبهاء قدامه، الطهر والجمال**العظيم في قدسه**.*​ 

*قدموا للرب يا جميع قبائل الأمم، قدموا للرب مجدا وكرامة،**قدموا للرب مجدا لاسمه. احملوا الذبائح وادخلوا دياره، اسجدوا للرب في دياره**المقدسة. فلتتزلزل الأرض كلها من أمام وجهه. قولوا بين الأمم إن الرب**قد ملك على خشبة، وأيضا ثبت المسكونة فلن تتزعزع. يدين الشعوب**بالاستقامة. فلتفرح السموات ولتبتهج الأرض وليعج البحر وجميع ملئه، تفرح الوديان**وكل ما فيها، حينئذ يبتهج كل شجر الغاب أمام وجه الرب، لأنه يأتي ليدين الأرض، يدين**المسكونة بالعدل والشعوب بالاستقامة هلليلويا**.*​ 


*http://www.freewebs.com/copticeg/aghbia/readhr9.htm*​ 


*وما ان انتهى الدكتور ميلاد من الصلاة حتى احس بنور **يملا قلبه ووجدانه وبحاله من الحب الالهى كما يسميها المقدسين اوما يطلق عليها **البوذيون اسم "ساتوري" وأسماها الهندوكيون "موكشا" كما عرفها الهنود السنسكريتيون**باسم "صمدي**"!!*​ 


*بعد ذلك ذهب الدكتور ميلاد لكى يحضر لمحاضرة الغد التى **يلقيها على طلابه فى الجامعة الاسبانية! فى مادة الرياضيات **البحتة**!*​ 


*وكان وهو يحضر المادة يرتشف رشفات من بعض النبيذ الذى **قليله يشفى معدته المصابة بتقرحات! وياخذ لها دواء مثير للغثيان **الميوكوجل **"Mucogel"*​ 

*ثم احس بارهاق فذهب للنوم وهو فى طريقه لغرفة النوم قال **لزوجته انا حانام فقالت له طيب**!*​ 


*ملحوظة: الدكتور ميلاد وزوجته منفصلين لكنهم غير **مطلقين**!*​ 


*وكانت عادة الدكتور ميلاد قبل ان ينام ان يقرا فقرات من **المزامير*​ 

*فلمع فى ذهنه المزمور 95(96 حسب ترتيب نسخة فانديك) الذى **قراه فى صلاة الساعة التاسعة فقراه من الكتاب المقدس**كالاتى**:*​ 

*1 **رنموا للرب ترنيمة**جديدة رنمي للرب يا كل الارض. 2 رنموا للرب باركوا اسمه بشروا من يوم الى يوم**بخلاصه. 3 حدثوا بين الامم بمجده بين جميع الشعوب بعجائبه. 4 لان الرب عظيم وحميد**جدا مهوب هو على كل الآلهة. 5 لان كل آلهة الشعوب اصنام اما الرب فقد صنع السموات**. 6 **مجد وجلال قدامه.العزّ والجمال في مقدسه 7 قدموا للرب يا قبائل الشعوب قدموا للرب**مجدا وقوة. 8 قدموا للرب مجد اسمه.هاتوا تقدمة وادخلوا دياره. 9 اسجدوا للرب في**زينة مقدسة.ارتعدي قدامه يا كل الارض. 10 قولوا بين الامم الرب قد ملك.ايضا تثبتت**المسكونة فلا تتزعزع.يدين الشعوب بالاستقامة. 11 لتفرح السموات ولتبتهج الارض ليعج**البحر وملؤه 12 ليجذل الحقل وكل ما فيه لتترنم حينئذ كل اشجار الوعر 13 امام الرب**لانه جاء.جاء ليدين الارض.يدين المسكونة بالعدل والشعوب بامانته*​ 

*http://www.enjeel.com/search.php?sr=%E3%D2%E3%E6%D1+96&range=1&myref=ref &I1.x=34&I1.y=4*​ 


*فتوقف عند بداية العدد 10**عند قوله: قولوا بين الامم الرب قد ملك*​ 


*وتذكر انه قد **قراها منذ ساعات فقط الرب قد ملك **على **خشبة**!*​ 


*فذهب للغرفة الاخري واتى بكتاب الاجبية** (**صلوات السواعى) وفتحه على صلاة الساعة التاسعة وفعلا وجدها هكذا الرب ملك **على خشبة**!*​ 


*وبما انه استاذ جامعى فى **الرياضيات البحته فمثل هذه الامور لا تفوت عليه**!*

*فلبس**نظارته وامسك الكتاب المقدس بيمينه والاجبية فى شماله ودقق وتاكد فعلا ان الاجبية **تضيف كلمتى **على خشبة*​




*فطار النوم **من عينيه واغلق عليه الباب واستغربت زوجته من رجوعه عن قرار النوم ولكنها لم تعل ق**لانها كانت مستمتعه بسماع ترنيمة خلى الصليب عالى عالى عالى** !*​ 


*فتح الدكتور ميلاد جهاز الكومبيوتر وتاكد من النسخة الالكترونية التى على**جهازه ان الكتاب المقدس لا يوجد فيه** "**على خشبة**" **وراجع ايضا **نسخة الاجبية الالكترونية فوجدها تضيف "على خشبة**"*​ 


*فذهب الدكتور ميلاد ولم ينم ليلتها من التفكير*​ 


*والى الان لم يجبه القمص عن هذا السؤال ومع تكرار محاولة البحث عن اجابة**شافية وجد على الانترنت كتاب اعده رهبان دير الانيا مقار وطبعة دار مجلة مرقص **بعنوان"العهد القديم كما عرفته كنيسة الاسكندرية** "*​ 


*وفى **صفحته 76_77 يقول الكتاب** :*​ 


*اما عالم الكتاب المقدس **اليونانى** "NESTLE" **الالمانى الجنسية فيري ان الترجمات القبطية لكتاب المزامير انها **قريبة جدا من الترجمات اللاتينية القديمة** OL **مثل اية المزامير المشهورة الرب قد ملك **على خشبة **مزمور 95:10 حسب القبطية ولكنها غير موجودة فى **النص السبعينى . انتهي*​ 



*فوصل الى نتيجة مفادها :ان **النص موجود فى الترجمة القبطية للعهد القديم ولذلك وجد فى صلوات الاجبية لانها **منقوله عن القبطى ولكنه غير موجود فى الاصل العبري ولا نص الترجمة**السبعينية**.*​ 



*وكانت بداية بحثه عن الحقيقة وقرر من **يومها ان يدخل البال توك ويمكث فيه ساعات كثيرة فى الغرف المسيحية مع شعارها المعلن **اسلاميات فقط (اسلاميات اونلى**)*

*واصبح هو وزوجته من كبار**الادمن فى تلك الغرف وقال لنفسه اسلاميات اونلى هو الحل و مع الايام نسى مزمور 96**واصبح الان يقرا فى السيرة الحلبية والموضوعات لابن الجوزي ودائرة المعارف**الاسلامية** !!*​




*الخلاصة*

*فى صلاة**الساعة التاسعة يقرا المسيحيون مزمور 96 مضاف اليه فى العدد 10 كلمتى**على خشبة*
*الكلمتين غير موجودين فى الكتاب**المقدس وايضا غير موجودين فى الاصل العبري ولا فى النص السبعينى*
*لكنهم موجودين فى الترجمة القبطية القديمة للعهد القديم*​




*ويعتقد كما قال يوسيتينوس الشهيد فى الرابط اعلاه ان اليهود حذفوهما لكي **يغطوا على قضية صلب المسيح على الخشبة** !*​ 


*ملحوظة** :**المزمور 96=المزمور 95 فى الاجبية نتيجة اختلاف الترقيم بين **النسخ**.*​ 




*( ملحوظه : رغم حرصي علي نقل الشبهه كامله لكن هذه المره حزفت جزء منها الذي يتكلم المشكك باسلوب ساخر عن اباء الكنيسه المعاصرين باسلوب غير لائق *​ 


*الرد *​ 


*اعتزر لكل انسان محترم مهما كانت ديانته عن اسلوب المشكك الذي يفتقر الي الاحترام وملئ بالسخريه *​ 

*ولان هذا المقال ردا علي الشبهه باحترام *​ 

*لن اتعرض لموضوع شرب الخمر الذي قاله وارد عليه بالاشخاص الذين كان ينبذ لهم ويخمروا الخمور ثلاث ايام ويترنحوا اثناء الصلاه حتي سم احدهم واصيب بالفشل الكبدي ولم يستطيع ان يشرب الخمر فحرم بعدها الخمر علي نفسه وعلي الكل من بعده *​ 

*ولن اتعرض ايضا لموضوع انفصال ميلاد الذي قاله وايضا لن اتعرض للشخص الذي كان يفعل ال ن ك ا ح مع كل عابرة سبيل ومن توهب له نفسها ( زني ) ولو اشتهي امراه حتي لو كانت متزوجه ( وقع النظر ) اجبر زوجها عنوه علي تطليقها و ن ك ا ح ه ا ( اغتصبها ) *​ 

*ولن اتعرض لطقس البخور ولن ارد عليه ببعض الطقوس الشيطانية مثل الطواف حول حجر وتقبيل حجر وقذف حجر بحجر وغيرها من الكثير والكثير من اساليب عبادة الاحجار كطقوس العبادة الشيطانية *​ 

*وساكتفي فقد برد مسيحي *​ 

*اولا من اين اتت صلاة الساعه التاسعه بكلمة الرب قد ملك علي خشبه ؟*​ 

*ولهذا ابدا ب**توضيح ان العدد في كل التراجم لايوجد عليه خلاف بانه الرب قد ملك فقط ولا توجد كلمة علي خشبه*​ 

*صلاة الساعه 9*​ 


*(1) المزمور الخامس والتسعون*​ 

*سبحوا الرب تسبيحا جديدا، سبحي الرب يا كل الأرض، سبحوا الرب وباركوا اسمه. بشروا من يوم إلى يوم بخلاصه. حدثوا في الأمم بمجده وبين جميع الشعوب بعجائبه، لأن الرب عظيم هو ومسبح جدا. مرهوب على كل الآلهة لأن كل آلهة الأمم شَيَاطين، أما الرب فصنع السموات. الجلال والبهاء قدامه، الطهر والجمال العظيم في قدسه.*​ 

*قدموا للرب يا جميع قبائل الأمم، قدموا للرب مجدا وكرامة، قدموا للرب مجدا لاسمه. احملوا الذبائح وادخلوا دياره، اسجدوا للرب في دياره المقدسة. فلتتزلزل الأرض كلها من أمام وجهه. قولوا بين الأمم إن **الرب قد ملك على خشبة**، وأيضا ثبت المسكونة فلن تتزعزع. يدين الشعوب بالاستقامة. فلتفرح السموات ولتبتهج الأرض وليعج البحر وجميع ملئه، تفرح الوديان وكل ما فيها، حينئذ يبتهج كل شجر الغاب أمام وجه الرب، لأنه يأتي ليدين الأرض، يدين المسكونة بالعدل والشعوب بالاستقامة هلليلويا*​ 


*الانجيل سفر المزامير*​ 

*96*​ 

*1 رَنِّمُوا لِلرَّبِّ تَرْنِيمَةً جَدِيدَةً. رَنِّمِي لِلرَّبِّ يَا كُلَّ الأَرْضِ.*​ 
*2 رَنِّمُوا لِلرَّبِّ، بَارِكُوا اسْمَهُ، بَشِّرُوا مِنْ يَوْمٍ إِلَى يَوْمٍ بِخَلاَصِهِ.*

*3 حَدِّثُوا بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ بِمَجْدِهِ، بَيْنَ جَمِيعِ الشُّعُوبِ بِعَجَائِبِهِ.*
*4 لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ عَظِيمٌ وَحَمِيدٌ جِدًّا، مَهُوبٌ هُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ الآلِهَةِ.*
*5 لأَنَّ كُلَّ آلِهَةِ الشُّعُوبِ أَصْنَامٌ، أَمَّا الرَّبُّ فَقَدْ صَنَعَ السَّمَاوَاتِ.*
*6 مَجْدٌ وَجَلاَلٌ قُدَّامَهُ. الْعِزُّ وَالْجَمَالُ فِي مَقْدِسِهِ.*
*7 قَدِّمُوا لِلرَّبِّ يَا قَبَائِلَ الشُّعُوبِ، قَدِّمُوا لِلرَّبِّ مَجْدًا وَقُوَّةً.*
*8 قَدِّمُوا لِلرَّبِّ مَجْدَ اسْمِهِ. هَاتُوا تَقْدِمَةً وَادْخُلُوا دِيَارَهُ.*
*9 اسْجُدُوا لِلرَّبِّ فِي زِينَةٍ مُقَدَّسَةٍ. ارْتَعِدِي قُدَّامَهُ يَا كُلَّ الأَرْضِ.*
*10 قُولُوا بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ: «**الرَّبُّ قَدْ مَلَكَ**. أَيْضًا تَثَبَّتَتِ الْمَسْكُونَةُ فَلاَ تَتَزَعْزَعُ. يَدِينُ الشُّعُوبَ بِالاسْتِقَامَةِ».*
*11 لِتَفْرَحِ السَّمَاوَاتُ وَلْتَبْتَهِجِ الأَرْضُ، لِيَعِجَّ الْبَحْرُ وَمِلْؤُهُ.*
*12 لِيَجْذَلِ الْحَقْلُ وَكُلُّ مَا فِيهِ، لِتَتَرَنَّمْ حِينَئِذٍ كُلُّ أَشْجَارِ الْوَعْرِ*
*13 أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ، لأَنَّهُ جَاءَ. جَاءَ لِيَدِينَ الأَرْضَ. يَدِينُ الْمَسْكُونَةَ بِالْعَدْلِ وَالشُّعُوبَ بِأَمَانَتِهِ*​






*العربي *​ 

*الفانديك *​ 

*10 قُولُوا بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ: [الرَّبُّ قَدْ مَلَكَ. أَيْضاً تَثَبَّتَتِ الْمَسْكُونَةُ فَلاَ تَتَزَعْزَعُ. يَدِينُ الشُّعُوبَ بِالاِسْتِقَامَةِ].*​ 

*الحياه*​ 

*10 نادوا بين الأمم أن الرب قد ملك. هوذا الأرض قد استقرت مطمئنة لأنه يدين الشعوب بالإنصاف.*​ 

*السارة *​ 

*10 نادوا في الأمم يملك الرب.يثبت الكون فلا يتزعزع، ويدين الشعوب بالاستقامة.*​ 

*اليسوعية*​ 

*10 قولوا في الأمم: (( الرب ملك )) الدنيا ثابتة لن تتزعزع. يدين الشعوب بالاستقامة.*​ 

*المشتركة*​ 

*مز-96-10: نادوا في الأمَمِ يَملِكُ الرّبُّ.يُثَبِّتُ الكونَ فلا يتَزَعزَعُ، ويَدينُ الشُّعوبَ بالاَستِقامةِ.*​ 

*الكاثوليكية*​ 

*مز-96-10: قولوا في الأمَم: (( الرَّبُّ مَلَكَ )) الدّنيا ثابِتَةٌ لن تَتَزَعزَع. يَدينُ الشُّعوبَ بِالاْستِقامة.*​ 

*ونجد كلهم لايوجد بهم خلاف*​ 


*التراجم الانجليزي وبعض اللغات الاخري*​ 
*Psa 96:10*

*(ASV)** Say among the nations, Jehovah reigneth: The world also is established that it cannot be moved: He will judge the peoples with equity. *

*(BBE)** Say among the nations, The Lord is King; yes, the world is ordered so that it may not be moved; he will be an upright judge of the peoples. *

*(Bishops)** Set it foorth in wordes among the heathen that God raigneth: and that the worlde is set of a sure foundation, it shall not be remoued, he wyll iudge the people accordyng to equitie. *

*(CEV)** Announce to the nations, "The LORD is King! The world stands firm, never to be shaken, and he will judge its people with fairness." *

*(Darby)** Say among the nations, Jehovah reigneth! yea, the world is established, it shall not be moved; he will execute judgment upon the peoples with equity. *

*(DRB)** Say ye among the Gentiles, the Lord hath reigned. For he hath corrected the world, which shall not be moved: he will judge the people with justice. *

*(ESV)** Say among the nations, "The LORD reigns! Yes, the world is established; it shall never be moved; he will judge the peoples with equity." *

*(FDB)** Dites parmi les nations: L'Éternel règne! Aussi le monde est affermi, il ne sera pas ébranlé. Il exercera le jugement sur les peuples avec droiture. *

*(FLS)** Dites parmi les nations: L'Éternel règne; Aussi le monde est ferme, il ne chancelle pas; L'Éternel juge les peuples avec droiture. *

*(Geneva)** Say among the nations, The Lorde reigneth: surely the world shalbe stable, & not moue, and he shall iudge the people in righteousnesse. *

*(GLB)** Saget unter den Heiden, daß der HERR König sei und habe sein Reich, soweit die Welt ist, bereitet, daß es bleiben soll, und richtet die Völker recht. *

*(GNB)** Say to all the nations, "The LORD is king! The earth is set firmly in place and cannot be moved; he will judge the peoples with justice." *

*(GSB)** Saget unter den Heiden: der HERR regiert! Darum steht auch der Erdkreis fest und wankt nicht. Er wird die Völker richten mit Gerechtigkeit. *

*(GW)** Say to the nations, "The LORD rules as king!" The earth stands firm; it cannot be moved. He will judge people fairly. *

*(JPS)** Say among the nations: 'The LORD reigneth.' The world also is established that it cannot be moved; He will judge the peoples with equity. *

*(KJV)** Say among the heathen that the LORD reigneth: the world also shall be established that it shall not be moved: he shall judge the people righteously. *

*(KJV-1611)** Say among the heathen, that the Lord reigneth: the world also shalbe established that it shall not be moued: he shall iudge the people righteously. *

*(LITV)** Say among the nations, Jehovah reigns; and, The world shall be established, it shall not be moved; He shall judge the peoples in uprightness. *

*(MKJV)** Say among the nations, Jehovah reigns; and the world shall be established; it shall not be moved; He shall judge the peoples in uprightness. *

*(RV)** Say among the nations, The LORD reigneth: the world also is stablished that it cannot be moved: he shall judge the peoples with equity. *

*(Webster)** Say among the heathen that the LORD reigneth: the world also shall be established that it shall not be moved: he will judge the people righteously. *

*(YLT)** Say among nations, `Jehovah hath reigned, Also--established is the world, unmoved, He judgeth the peoples in uprightness.' *



*ونجدهم كلهم الرب قد ملك ( بدون علي خشبه ) *​ 

*ونلاحظ اسم الله كان لورد ( الرب )او جهوفا ( يهوه ) او الله لانهم متساويين *​ 


*النسخ العبري *​ 


*(HOT)**אמרו בגוים יהוה מלך אף־תכון תבל בל־תמוט ידין עמים במישׁרים׃*​ 

*10 ’imərû ḇagwōyim| yəhwâ mālāḵə ’af-tikwōn tēḇēl bal-timmwōṭ yāḏîn ‘ammîm bəmêšārîm:*​ 


*תהילים 96:10 Hebrew OT: BHS (Consonants Only)*​ 
*................................................................................ *

*אמרו בגוים יהוה מלך אף־תכון תבל בל־תמוט ידין**עמים במישרים׃*
*................................................................................ *
*תהילים 96:10 Hebrew OT: Westminster Leningrad Codex*
*................................................................................ *
*אִמְר֤וּ בַגֹּויִ֨ם ׀ יְה֘וָ֤ה מָלָ֗ךְאַף־תִּכֹּ֣ון תֵּ֭בֵל בַּל־תִּמֹּ֑וט יָדִ֥ין עַ֝מִּ֗ים**בְּמֵישָׁרִֽים׃*
*................................................................................ *
*תהילים 96:10 Hebrew OT: WLC (Consonants Only)*
*................................................................................ *
*אמרו בגוים ׀ יהוה מלך אף־תכון תבל בל־תמוט ידין**עמים במישרים׃*
*................................................................................ *
*תהילים 96:10 Hebrew OT: WLC (Consonants & Vowels)*
*................................................................................ *
*אִמְרוּ בַגֹּויִם ׀ יְהוָה מָלָךְ אַף־תִּכֹּון**תֵּבֵל בַּל־תִּמֹּוט יָדִין עַמִּים בְּמֵישָׁרִים׃*​




*................................................................................ *

*תהילים 96:10 Hebrew Bible*
*................................................................................ *
*אמרו בגוים יהוה מלך אף תכון תבל בל תמוט ידיןעמים במישרים׃*​






*ولايوجد خلاف بهم *​ 


*وترجمة الماسوريتك*​ 

*י*אִמְרוּ בַגּוֹיִם, יְהוָה מָלָךְ-- אַף-תִּכּוֹן תֵּבֵל, בַּל-תִּמּוֹט;
יָדִין עַמִּים, בְּמֵישָׁרִים.​*10* Say among the nations: 'The LORD reigneth.' The world also is established that it cannot be moved; *{N}*
He will judge the peoples with equity



*يهوه قد ملك*​ 


*وابدا في النسخ الاقدم والمخطوطات*​ 
*يتبع *


----------



## holy_bible_1 (22 يناير 2010)

*وابدا في النسخ الاقدم والمخطوطات*​ 


*مخطوط اليبو*​ 




*ونصها*​ 

*................................................................................ *​ 
*תהילים 96:10** Hebrew OT: Aleppo Codex*

*................................................................................ *
*י אמרו בגוים יהוה מלך-- אף-תכון תבל**בל-תמוט ידין עמים במישרים*​






*وايضا تتطابق مع الماسوريتك *​ 


*الفلجاتا من القرن الرابع *​ 

*(Vulgate)** (95:10) dicite in gentibus quia Dominus regnavit etenim correxit orbem qui non movebitur iudicabit populos in aequitate *


*ولانجد بها علي الخشبه*​ 



*وايضا الترجمه السبعينية *​ 

*(LXX)** (95:10) **εἴπατε**ἐν**τοῖς**ἔθνεσιν**Ὁ**κύριος**ἐβασίλευσεν**, **καὶ**γὰρ**κατώρθωσεν**τὴν**οἰκουμένην**, **ἥτις**οὐ**σαλευθήσεται**, **κρινεῖ**λαοὺς**ἐν**εὐθύτητι**. *

*eipate en tois ethnesin o kurios ebasileusen kai gar katōrthōsen tēn oikoumenēn ētis ou saleuthēsetai krinei laous en euthutēti*



*ولايوجد بها كلمة علي الخشبة*​ 


*فمن اين اتت الترجمه القبطيه القديمه للمزامير التي تستخدم في الصلاه بهذه الكلمة ( علي الخشبه) ؟ *​ 


*والاجابه اتت بها من النسخه السبعينية القديمه التي حزف منها اليهود بعض الاعداد التي تدل علي لاهوت السيد المسيح *​ 

*رغم ان اليهود يحرصوا بشده علي نصهم العبري ولايغيروا حرف واحد لكنهم بالنسبه للسبعينية اليونانية بعد تجسد رب المجد حذفوا بعض الكلمات منها التي تشرح وتوضح المفهوم اليهودي التي وضعت بها من الشيوخ اليهود كزيادات توضيحية منهم لان معظمهم كانت ترجماتهم شرحيه متحرره *​ 

*وليس من النص العبري *​ 


*واكرر ثانيه لان في الاعاده افاده *​ 

*خلفيه عن الترجمه السبعينيه *​ 

*هذه تمت تقريبا في عهد بطليموس تقريبا 285 قبل الميلاد اشترك فيها سبعين شيخ من اليهود ليترجموا العهد القديم من العبري الي اليوناني القديم *​ 

*تموا العمل بسرعه كبيره في سبعين يوم او اثنين وسبعين يوم ولاجل انها ليست ترجمه فرديه فتغير الاسلوب من مترجم لاخر ( وهذا شئ لايختلف عليه احد ان اسلوب المترجم هو اسلوب خاص به ) ولهذا هي ترجمه رائعه تعبر عن تاريخ وفكر هام جدا لليهود في هذه المرحله وبخاصه فكرهم ومفهومهم عن المسيا ومفهومهم عن نبواته ولكنها ليست بالضروره تعبر عن الحرف . وقد يقول احدهم لماذا ؟*​ 

*السبب هو اختلاف انواع الترجمات *​ 

*انواع الترجمات كثيره لكنها تنقسم بصوره عامه الي ثلاث اقسام *​ 


*اولا لفظيه *​ 

*اي ان المترجم يلتزم بالحرف اي اللفظ دون التقيد بالمعني الواضح وينتج عنها ترجمه دقيقه لفظيا ولكن غير واضحه المعني وذلك لاختلاف تصريف الافعال وبعض معاني الكلمات بين لغه واخري *​ 


*ثانيا متحررة *​ 

*اي ان المترجم يهتم بشرح المعني ولايلتزم باللفظ فقد يضيف كلمه اواثنين او اكثر لشرح المعني وقد يشير بجمله مقتبسه من فصل اخر لتوضيح المعني . وينتج عن هذا النوع ترجمه واضحة المعني ولكن الفاظها احيانا لاتتطابق مع الالفاظ الاصليه او عدد الكلمات *​ 


*ثالثا الديناميكية *​ 

*التي يبذل فيها المترجم مجهودا كبيرا ليشرح المعني باقصي قدر مع الالتزام بنفس اللفظ بدون اضافات توضيحية وينتج عنها ترجمه مقاربه للفظه وواضحة المعني الي حد ما ولكنها تستغرقا زمانا اطول بكثير من السابقتين *​ 


*لايوجد نوع من هذه الانواع الثلاث خطأ بل كلهم تراجم صحيحه ولكن علي القارئ المثقف ان يفهم نوع الترجمه لكي لايتسرع ويقفز الي اتهامات بدون فهم *​ 


*نوع الترجمه السبعينيه *​ 

*هي خليط بين الكل ولكنها في اغلب الاحوال تميل الي النوع المتحرر ليشرح الفكر والمعني وهذا بسبب ضيق الوقت والاهتمام بتوصيل المفهوم ( ولم يشك احدهم وقتها انه سايتي اشخاص حرفيون لايهتمون بالمعني ولكن شغلهم الشاغل التشكيك فقط لاغراض معروفه ) *​ 


*وشرحا لحزفهم للاضافه الشرحيه لكلمة الرب قد ملك علي الخشبه *​ 

*قد ورد شرح مفصل له في ملف الرد علي الادعاء بان القديس يستينوس اتهم اليهود بتحريف الانجيل *​ 


*ووضحت انه اكد لحزفهم لبعض الكلمات التوضيحيه من السبعينية اليونانية فقط بعد تجسد رب المجد لكي يخفوا مفهوم اليهود عن المسيا انه سيملك علي العالم واسلوب ملكه هو الملك علي الخشبه *​ 


*وهنا قد يسال البعض من اين اتي الشيوخ السبعين بهذه الاضافه التوضيحية ؟*​ 

*واتي من مفهوم واضح جدا وتكرر كثيرا لدي اليهود من التوراه وهو ارتباط المسيا بالخشبه *​ 

*لتطهيرنا*​ 


*اشعياء 53*​ 

*1 مَنْ صَدَّقَ خَبَرَنَا، وَلِمَنِ اسْتُعْلِنَتْ ذِرَاعُ الرَّبِّ؟*​ 
*2 **نَبَتَ قُدَّامَهُ كَفَرْخٍ وَكَعِرْق مِنْ أَرْضٍ يَابِسَةٍ**، لاَ صُورَةَ لَهُ وَلاَ جَمَالَ فَنَنْظُرَ إِلَيْهِ، وَلاَ مَنْظَرَ فَنَشْتَهِيَهُ.*

*3 مُحْتَقَرٌ وَمَخْذُولٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ، رَجُلُ أَوْجَاعٍ وَمُخْتَبِرُ الْحَزَنِ، وَكَمُسَتَّرٍ عَنْهُ وُجُوهُنَا، مُحْتَقَرٌ فَلَمْ نَعْتَدَّ بِهِ.*
*4 لكِنَّ أَحْزَانَنَا حَمَلَهَا، وَأَوْجَاعَنَا تَحَمَّلَهَا. وَنَحْنُ حَسِبْنَاهُ مُصَابًا مَضْرُوبًا مِنَ اللهِ وَمَذْلُولاً.*
*5 وَهُوَ مَجْرُوحٌ لأَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا، مَسْحُوقٌ لأَجْلِ آثَامِنَا. تَأْدِيبُ سَلاَمِنَا عَلَيْهِ، وَبِحُبُرِهِ شُفِينَا.*
*6 كُلُّنَا كَغَنَمٍ ضَلَلْنَا. مِلْنَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى طَرِيقِهِ، وَالرَّبُّ وَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ إِثْمَ جَمِيعِنَا.*
*7 ظُلِمَ أَمَّا هُوَ فَتَذَلَّلَ وَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ. كَشَاةٍ تُسَاقُ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ، وَكَنَعْجَةٍ صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ جَازِّيهَا فَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ.*
*8 مِنَ الضُّغْطَةِ وَمِنَ الدَّيْنُونَةِ أُخِذَ. وَفِي جِيلِهِ مَنْ كَانَ يَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ قُطِعَ مِنْ أَرْضِ الأَحْيَاءِ، أَنَّهُ ضُرِبَ مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَنْبِ شَعْبِي؟*
*9 وَجُعِلَ مَعَ الأَشْرَارِ قَبْرُهُ، وَمَعَ غَنِيٍّ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ. عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَعْمَلْ ظُلْمًا، وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي فَمِهِ غِشٌّ.*
*10 أَمَّا الرَّبُّ فَسُرَّ بِأَنْ يَسْحَقَهُ بِالْحَزَنِ. إِنْ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ذَبِيحَةَ إِثْمٍ يَرَى نَسْلاً تَطُولُ أَيَّامُهُ، وَمَسَرَّةُ الرَّبِّ بِيَدِهِ تَنْجَحُ.*
*11 مِنْ تَعَبِ نَفْسِهِ يَرَى وَيَشْبَعُ، وَعَبْدِي الْبَارُّ بِمَعْرِفَتِهِ يُبَرِّرُ كَثِيرِينَ، وَآثَامُهُمْ هُوَ يَحْمِلُهَا.*
*12 لِذلِكَ أَقْسِمُ لَهُ بَيْنَ الأَعِزَّاءِ وَمَعَ الْعُظَمَاءِ يَقْسِمُ غَنِيمَةً، مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ سَكَبَ لِلْمَوْتِ نَفْسَهُ وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ، وَهُوَ حَمَلَ خَطِيَّةَ كَثِيرِينَ وَشَفَعَ فِي الْمُذْنِبِينَ.*​





*ويشرح اشعياء ويقول نبت قدامه كفرخ وكعرق اي عرق خشب مع المسيح. سيكون بسبب هذا الخشب احتقار واذلال له للمسيح *​ 

سفر العدد 19: 6​ 
*وَيَأْخُذُ الْكَاهِنُ **خَشَبَ **أَرْزٍ**وَزُوفَا وَقِرْمِزًا وَيَطْرَحُهُنَّ فِي وَسَطِ حَرِيقِ الْبَقَرَةِ،*​ 


*التي تعني ان خشب يوضع مع الذبيحه للتطهير وهذه ليست اي ذبيحه بل هي ذبيحة تطهير خيمة الاجتماع نفسها اي اقدس خيمه علي الارض بالنسبه لليهود *​ 

سفر الحكمة 14: 7​ 
*فالخشب **الذي به يحصل البر هو مبارك*​ 


*ويتكلم عن الفلك المبارك الذي به خلصت البشريه *​ 


*خروج 15: 25*​ 

*فصرخ الى الرب فاراه الرب شجرة فطرحها في الماء فصار الماء عذبا هناك وضع له فريضة و حكما و هناك امتحنه*​ 

*ويفهم اليهود ان المسيا الذي سينقينا بخشبه مثلما نقي موسي الماء بخشبه*​ 

سفر التثنية 21: 23​ 
*فَلاَ تَبِتْ جُثَّتُهُ عَلَى **الْخَشَبَةِ،**بَلْ تَدْفِنُهُ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ، لأَنَّ **الْمُعَلَّقَ مَلْعُونٌ مِنَ اللهِ. فَلاَ تُنَجِّسْ أَرْضَكَ الَّتِي يُعْطِيكَ **الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَصِيبًا**.*​ 


*وشرح ان المسيا الذي سيحمل اوجاعنا ولعنتنا *​ 


*ومن هذا يتضح ان اليهود كانوا علي علم بعلاقة المسيا بالخشبه سبب اذلاله وايضا سبب تطهير لنا لانه هو الخبز الحي النازل من السماء *​ 


*الترجمه القبطي *​ 

*الترجمه القبطيه القديمه التي كتبت منها صلوات السواعي كانت نقلت من السبعينية اليونانية *
*قبل الحزف وبقي بها العدد بالاضافه التوضيحية حتي الان في الايجيبيه الارثوزكسية حتي الان *
*ولكن لعلم الاباء في القرون الاولي بالنص العبري الاصلي وايضا السبعينية اليونانيه قبل التغيير شرحوا العدد الاصلي وشرحوا ووضحوا الاضافه ايضا *​ 
*والترجمه القبطي نقلت من السبعينية للقراءات الهيكلية *​ 

*والقراءات الهيكلية تختلف عن الانجيل المعتاد لانها مرتبه بترتيب الصلوات كما شرحت سابقا في موضوع رفضوني انا الحبيب *​ 

*فهل الموجود في صلاوات السواعي يطلق عليه تحريف ؟ *​ 

*بالطبع لا ومن قال هذا معناه انه لم يفهم شرح انواع الترجمات ومصر علي التشكيك باسلوب حرفي لانه اخذ من ترجمه متحررة*​ 


*وتاكيد كلامي *​ 


*اقوال الاباء من تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب ملطي *​ 
*آية (10): "قولوا بين الأمم الرب قد ملك. أيضاً تثبتت المسكونة فلا تتزعزع. يدين الشعوب بالاستقامة."*
*ما هي البشرى التي نبشر بها الشعوب (الأمم)؟ أن الرب قد ملك= وفي الترجمة السبعينية الرب قد ملك على خشبة. فالرب ملك بصليبه. وثبت كنيسته= تثبتت المسكونة. فبعد أن كان الناس في اضطراب أعطاهم سلام وثبتهم على صخرة. يدين الشعوب بالاستقامة= هذا عمل المسيح في المجيء الثاني، سيكون المسيح هو الديان.*

*ملك على خشبة*
*اسجدوا للرب فى زينة مقدسة. *
*ارتعدى قدامه يا كل الأرض(٩). *
*جاء عن الترجمة السبعينية والقبطية:"فلتتزلزل الأرض كلها من أمام وحهه". *
*يقال "وجه الرب" عن حضوره وظهوره للناس. وأما الأرض فتقال عن البشر، لأنهم قاطنون على الأرض. فعند حضور ربنا بالجسد اضطرب الناس، وبهتوا من عجائبه، وتزعزعت الأرض منقلبة من الجحود إلى الإيمان. وأيضا حين نودى بالإيمان بالمسيح الإله اضطرب جميع الأرضيين وضجوا. *
*الأب أنسيمس الأورشليمى*
*"ارتعدى قدامه يا كل الأرض(٩)". أنصت إلى ما يقوله المرتل. السماء لا ترتعب فى حضرة الله، لكن الإنسان الأرضى فى فكره يتطلع إلى الرب بقلق، ويرتبك جدا، ويرتعب. *
*القديس جيروم*
*قولوا بين الأمم: الرب قد ملك. *
*أيضا تثبتت المسكونة فلا تتزعزع. *
*يدين الشعوب بالاستقامة(10). *
*جاء عن الترجمة السبعينية والقبطية:"قولوا فى الأمم إن الرب قد ملك على خشبة. وأيضا قوم المسكونة، فهى لا تزعزع. يدين الشعوب بالاستقامة". *
*بتجسد كلمة الله وظهوره بين البشر تزعزع الأرضيون واضطربوا، أما الذين آمنوا به فانطلقوا بين الأمم، يخبرون على الملك بعد أن رفضه اليهود. وكما قال بولس وبرنابا فى أنطاكية بسيديه:"كان يجب أن تكلموا أنتم أولا بكلمة الله، ولكن إذ دفعتموها عنكم وحكمتم أنكم غير مستحقين للحياة الأبدية، هوذا نتوجه إلى الأمم. لأن هكذا أوصانا الرب: قد أقمتك نورا للأمم لتكون أنت خلاصنا إلى أقصى الأرض. فلما سمع الأمم ذلك كانوا يفرحون ويمجدون كلمة الرب"(أع13: 46-48). *
*إذ تقدم الدعوة للإيمان لكل الأمم والشعوب، ففى مجيئه الثانى يدين الرب الشعوب بالاستقامة. حيث يعلن الرب ذاته كديان المسكونة كلها، ويبصره الذين طعنوه والذين حدوه واضطهدوه فى كنيسته، وكما يكلل المؤمنين الذين صلبوا معه واحتملوا الآلام من أجله. *
*قولو بين الأمم:"الرب ملك". إن لم ترتعب الأرض، وتنسحب من الاهتمامات لبزمنية، لا يملك الرب بين الأمم. *
*القديس جيروم*
*الخشبة التى لك تجعلك خشبيا، أما خشبة المسيح فتعبر بك البحر. *
*القديس أغسطينوس*
*قال داود:"الرب قد ملك على الشجرة"(راجع مز96: 10). فى موضع آخر يتنبأ النبى عن ثمرة هذه الشجرة، قائلا:"الأرض أعطت بركاتها"(راجع مز 67: 6)... "تحمل الشجرة ثمرها"، ليست تلك الشجرة التى فى الفردوس، والتى قدمت الموت للبشر الأوائل، وإنما شجرة آلام المسيح، حيث علقت الحياة. *
*العلامة ترتليان*
*بصليبه قهر ملوكا وتثبت على جباههم.... وتمجدوا فيه، إذ فيه يتحقق خلاصهم. هذا هو العمل الذى يتحقق، هذا هو البيت الذى ينمو. هذا هو المبنى. *
*القديس أغسطينوس*
*"قوم المسكونة فهى لاتتزعزع". بالحقيقة جاء المسيح، وجعل الجنس البشرى ثابتا لا يضطرب، فلا يتزعزع طوال الأبدية. صليبه هو عمود البشرية. لست أفكر فى الخشب إنما فى الآلام. يوجد هذا الصليب فى بريطانيا وفى الهند وفى كل المسكونة. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في **موقع الأنبا تكلا** في أقسام المقالات و التفاسير الأخرى). لهذا ما هو تحذير الإنجيل؟ "إن لم تحمل صليبى وتتبعنى كل يوم" (راجع لو 9: 23). لاحظ ماذا قيل:"إن لم تستعبد نفسك للصليب، كما أنا بالنسبة لك لا تكون لى تلميذا. *
*القديش جيروم*​ 
*ولمن يشكك في الاصل العبري الحديث انه ايضا حرف وقد يدعي ان كان به كلمة علي خشبه *
*استخدم مخطوطات قمران القديمه التي تقطع بدون شك علي ان الماسوريتك لم يتغير ولم توضع هذه الكلمه به من الاصل *​ 


*אִמְרוּ בַגֹּויִם יְהוָה מָלָךְ אַף־תִּכֹּון תֵּבֵל בַּל־תִּמֹּוט יָדִין עַמִּים**בְּמֵישָׁרִֽים׃*​ 
*وتكون مخطوطة قمران شاهد هام جدا علي عدم تغيير النص العبري باضافه اوحزف وكل الكلام الدائر عن هذا العدد فقط حول السبعينية اليوناني*​ 
*ملخص ما قدمت*​ 
*العدد الاصلي هو الرب قد ملك ( بدون علي الخشبة )*
*والشيوخ السبعين في ترجمتهم السبعينية اليونانية المتحرره شرحوا معني ملك يهوه بانه سيملك علي خشبه فاضافه كلمه توضيحيه الرب ملك علي خشبه *
*هذا قبل تجسد رب المجد *
*وبعد التجسد عندما رفض بعض اليهود وبخاصه بعض الشيوخ منهم الاعتراف بان يسوع هو المسيح وهو ملك العالم علي خشبه قرروا حزف الكلمة التوضيحيه من السبعينية اليونانيه *
*ولكن الترجمه القبطيه القديمه التي كتبت منها صلوات السواعي كانت نقلت من السبعينية اليونانية *
*قبل الحزف وبقي بها العدد بالاضافه التوضيحية حتي الان في الايجيبيه الارثوزكسية حتي الان *
*ولكن لعلم الاباء في القرون الاولي بالنص العبري الاصلي وايضا السبعينية اليونانيه قبل التغيير شرحوا العدد الاصلي وشرحوا ووضحوا الاضافه ايضا *
*وايضا عاتب القديس يوستينوس اليهود علي حزف هذه الكلمه التوضيحيه من السبعينية اليونانية *
*ولكن الاصل العبري لم يشكك فيه احدهم علي الاطلاق *​ 
*والمجد لله دائما*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (22 يناير 2010)

اذن اليهود عندما ترجموا الترجمة السبعينية ( قبل المسيح ) وضعوا على خشبة .. كتوضيح لما قد فهموه من مجمل العهد القديم والذى يوضح لهم ان التطهير الذى سيقوم به يهوه هو عن طريق الخشبة ( من الايات السابق ذكرها )

ولكن عندما جاء المسيح ومات على الخشبة مطهرا للبشرية .. بدأ اليهود نفسهم لا يعترفون بهذة الترجمة ورجعوا للاصل ( قد ملك .. بدون خشبة )

انا ارى ان اضافة ترجمة السبعين شيخ الديناميكية غير الحرفية.. لكلمة على خشبة .. هو دليل واقع وحى على فهم اليهود قبل المسيح ان بالخشب سيتم التطهير ..

ربنا يباركك يا استاذ هولى بيبل ... كلام ليس بعده كلام.. ​


----------



## طحبوش (22 يناير 2010)

موسوعة لا تمسحو الموضوع لانو لسا ما خلصت قراءة خلصت بس الرد الاول لسا في كثير لا تحذفوه امانة لانو مرجع مهم


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 يناير 2010)

مرجع مهم جدا يفند التحريف

سلام و نعمه


----------



## apostle.paul (22 يناير 2010)

*ايه الروعة والجمال دا يا استاذ هولى بايبل *
*حقيقى وعد المسيح صادق وامين لستم انت المتكلمين بل روح ابيكم منهج علمى محترم ورد فى منتهى القوة والروعة *


----------

